# Lomachenko vs. Rigondeaux IS ON!!!



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

So it's official folks. I am excited and scared shitless for my favorite boxer. It is going to be a talent filled ring on December 9th, that's for sure. I am obviously rooting for Rigo, but picking Lomachenko by knockout. I hope I'm wrong. May the best man win.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux is so feared that he has to jump 2 divisions to get a fight. I hope he's getting paid for the loss


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux is so feared that he has to jump 2 divisions to get a fight. I hope he's getting paid for the loss


 Me too. To me, he is essentially selling his "0". I'm not saying he is going in there to lose as I am sure he believes in himself to the fullest.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Too many obstacles to overcome for the legendary Rigondeaux.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Me too. To me, he is essentially selling his "0". I'm not saying he is going in there to lose as I am sure he believes in himself to the fullest.


Yeah that's how I see it also. He just offered it to Arum on a platter. I hope people will fight him if they see weakness in him


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

An understandable move.

This can only help Rigo's rep & career, even if he loses. 
If he wins, and he certainly has a small chance, then OMG....


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> An understandable move.
> 
> This can only help Rigo's rep & career, even if he loses.
> If he wins, and he certainly has a small chance, then OMG....


Exactly! I totally agree.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully the two put on a great show. They've been circling each other for years now.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Indeed they have. It will be an excellent display of skill for as long as the fight lasts.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Indeed they have. It will be an excellent display of skill for as long as the fight lasts.


It depends on if Loma wants to sit on his shots and throw for power or do the pitter/patter stuff to make sure he lands. He'll start out with the latter and only do the former if he feels he can land. He doesn't want to stand firm to be countered.

I can see this going 12.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes! Although id rather Rigo school someone else like LSC or Frampton, Loma is too big its great big man vs great little man, Loma will stop him but Rigo will put up a valiant effort


----------



## Shadowboxer (Feb 22, 2017)

Great fight between two of the best amateurs of all time. Have to favour Loma as the bigger, younger, more active fighter but Rigo is a special talent himself and will be confident he can get the win.

Rigo is taking a risk, he wants the payday and the accolades that would come along with a win. Loma is testing himself too as Rigo is the only fighter south of light-welter (garcia and crawford) who stands any kind of chance and another loss would derail the momentum he has gained since the Salido bout.

Great fight.

This fight should be a technical masterpiece. 2017 is delivering big time!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yes! Although id rather Rigo school someone else like LSC or Frampton, Loma is too big its great big man vs great little man, Loma will stop him but Rigo will put up a valiant effort


 Agreed.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Shadowboxer said:


> Great fight between two of the best amateurs of all time. Have to favour Loma as the bigger, younger, more active fighter but Rigo is a special talent himself and will be confident he can get the win.
> 
> Rigo is taking a risk, he wants the payday and the accolades that would come along with a win. Loma is testing himself too as Rigo is the only fighter south of light-welter (garcia and crawford) who stands any kind of chance and another loss would derail the momentum he has gained since the Salido bout.
> 
> ...


 Absolutely! 2017 is an amazing year for boxing. Ward-Kovalev II, Canelo-GGG and Lomachenko- Rigondeaux are usually once in a generation type of fights. We are very fortunate to be fans of this great sport this year.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigo on Twitter shutting everyone down about the weight issues. 'I asked for this fight and I don't want to hear excuses'. You have to respect that.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic news this. 
Hope for a good fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux is so feared that he has to jump 2 divisions to get a fight. I hope he's getting paid for the loss


Like Rigo said, no excuses.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux is so feared that he has to jump 2 divisions to get a fight. I hope he's getting paid for the loss


Something like the minimum wage of a service worker.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Like Rigo said, no excuses.


That's ridiculous. I don't care what he says to psyche himself up. Weight is a factor.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Like Rigo said, no excuses.


You can respect a fighter saying that but still call a spade a spade. Sergio Martinez refused to cite his knee injury as an excuse against Cotto but just because a fighter's a classy person doesn't mean one's obliged to blatantly ignore reality.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Well Rigo trainer said that Donaire was the more dangerous challenge so Loma should be a piece of cake for then.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Reminds me off Golovkin v Brook. Expect I don't get where the rage is about this fight/ understand why the rage about that fight


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Well Rigo trainer said that Donaire was the more dangerous challenge so Loma should be a piece of cake for then.


All due respect to Rigo's trainer, but if he can't see that Vasyl Lomachenko is better than Donaire EVER was then there is a problem.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> All due respect to Rigo's trainer, but if he can't see that Vasyl Lomachenko is better than Donaire EVER was then there is a problem.


Especially since Donaire was past prime, and Loma is not even in his prime yet.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Lomachenko hasn't proven he is better than a prime Donaire. Sorry guys.

Let him be champion for 5 straight years in three separate weight classes first.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Lomachenko is most definitely better than Donaire on his best day. Am I saying more accomplished? No, not yet. But technique wise as in who possesses the better overall skill set. Lomachenko by miles.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

The Sweet Science said:


> Lomachenko is most definitely better than Donaire on his best day. Am I saying more accomplished? No, not yet. But technique wise as in who possesses the better overall skill set. *Lomachenko by miles*.


You're devolving into hyperbole.

It's entirely plausible that Lomachenko loses against Rigondeux and never fully recovers, and in the event that happens he will not be remembered as better or greater than Nonito Donaire, who dominated for 5 straight years and scored one punch knockouts against accomplished multi-weight world champions. Just let fighters prove themselves over extended periods of time against great opposition before you start handing out awards. Lomachenko has not chopped down any mountains and we've already seen him out-hustled.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Damn this together with the Wilder vs Ortiz fight means that the price of cuban glass (a not so rare metal) will surely inflate


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really glad they were able to come to terms. I think the weight is too high for Rigondeaux but respect to him for taking the risk to move up against the best possible foe after saying he was willing to, not everyone does that. Should be a great scrap!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yes!

2017 has been amazing!!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You're devolving into hyperbole.
> 
> It's entirely plausible that Lomachenko loses against Rigondeux and never fully recovers, and in the event that happens he will not be remembered as better or greater than Nonito Donaire, who dominated for 5 straight years and scored one punch knockouts against accomplished multi-weight world champions. Just let fighters prove themselves over extended periods of time against great opposition before you start handing out awards. Lomachenko has not chopped down any mountains and we've already seen him out-hustled.


I understand what you're saying. Again, I am referring to the man's obvious, otherworldly skill set here. Donaire was never the superman that Lomachenko is and I say that fully realizing he hasn't achieved the heights that Donaire did as of yet, as a pro of course. Donaire also lost his second professional fight and no one held that against him and he didn't lose to an overweight Salido. Donaire did nothing special as an amateur, so no matter the result of the Rigo-Loma fight, Lomachenko is a legend in boxing who won't be soon forgotten.

I readily admit that I am giving Lomachenko marks based on his talent and not his achievements. So really, you and I are basically on the same page. I just have a lot of confidence in what he will achieve. You are right though about not handing out awards before they are deserved. I agree. However, I fully expect Lomachenko to achieve above and beyond. I personally believe he is the best fighter in all of boxing, even though I only have him #4 on my pound for pound list. Why? Because he hasn't yet earned it. To be continued...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

The Sweet Science said:


> I understand what you're saying. Again, I am referring to the man's obvious, otherworldly skill set here. Donaire was never the superman that Lomachenko is and I say that fully realizing he hasn't achieved the heights that Donaire did as of yet, as a pro of course. Donaire also lost his second professional fight and no one held that against him and he didn't lose to an overweight Salido. Donaire did nothing special as an amateur, so no matter the result of the Rigo-Loma fight, Lomachenko is a legend in boxing who won't be soon forgotten.
> 
> I readily admit that I am giving Lomachenko marks based on his talent and not his achievements. So really, you and I are basically on the same page. I just have a lot of confidence in what he will achieve. You are right though about not handing out awards before they are deserved. I agree. However, I fully expect Lomachenko to achieve above and beyond. I personally believe he is the best fighter in all of boxing, even though I only have him #4 on my pound for pound list. Why? Because he hasn't yet earned it. To be continued...


Fair post, mate.

But very good fighters have often looked like great fighters against good fighters. You only look as good as your opponent allows.

And I guess that's my entire argument. I would like to see this 'otherworldly' ability tested against elite competition before I start saying he's better than Nonito Donaire, who was a truly outstanding P4P rated talent during his best years...for many years.

We can dismiss his loss to Salido because it doesn't fit the boxing savant narrative, but it happened. There's more variables to this game than simply aesthetic ability and fancy footwork. When he gets hit flush by an accomplished puncher, what happens?

9-1.

I'll wait.

But again, fair post. We'll agree to disagree on his potential for now. It'll be self evident in time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me? 2017, thank you. May the best man win. Can't wait to see what tricks Rigo has up his sleeves.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Fair post, mate.
> 
> But very good fighters have often looked like great fighters against good fighters. You only look as good as your opponent allows.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! It must be proven, we agree on that. I see something very special in Lomachenko and this is precisely why I feel that if Rigondeaux could get a victory against him, it would be the most impressive feat he could ever realisticly accomplish in a boxing ring. So it's pretty obvious that I hold Lomachenko's ability in high regard.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

We are currently in the feast that follows the famine.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

2017 is the best year for boxing I can remember. The WBSS, Frampton v LSC 2, Ward v Kovalev 2, Thurman v Garcia, Spence v Brook, AJ v Klitschko, Crawford unifying all the belts at 140, the Super flyweights finally getting some mainstream recognition, GGG v Canelo and now this. Amazing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Absolutely! It must be proven, we agree on that. I see something very special in Lomachenko and this is precisely why I feel that if Rigondeaux could get a victory against him, it would be the most impressive feat he could ever realisticly accomplish in a boxing ring. So it's pretty obvious that I hold Lomachenko's ability in high regard.


And the thing is, if Loma wins this fight decisively, he WILL have proven something. No serious fan better try to claim Rigo was just too small, or too past his prime. He outclassed every other fighter in his weight class, and is still a significant threat at 130 lbs, even at 36 years old.

It should also be noted that Rigo actually has a couple of inches reach advantage over Loma. No small thing, given his hand speed.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And the thing is, if Loma wins this fight decisively, he WILL have proven something. No serious fan better try to claim Rigo was just too small, or too past his prime. He outclassed every other fighter in his weight class, and is still a significant threat at 130 lbs, even at 36 years old.
> 
> It should also be noted that Rigo actually has a couple of inches reach advantage over Loma. No small thing, given his hand speed.


Good point. I failed to mention the reach advantage for Rigo. And it will absolutely be a major notch in Lomachenko's belt to beat Rigondeaux. Rigo made it perfectly clear online today that he doesn't want to hear anything about the weight. He agreed to it. He is a man of character and self belief. I wish him well.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@V-2 does Rigo have the legs to pull it off?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Lomachenko hasn't proven he is better than a prime Donaire. Sorry guys.
> 
> Let him be champion for 5 straight years in three separate weight classes first.


You are incredibly stupid. Broner is better than them all, 4 weight divisions.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You're devolving into hyperbole.
> 
> It's entirely plausible that Lomachenko loses against Rigondeux and never fully recovers, and in the event that happens he will not be remembered as better or greater than Nonito Donaire, who dominated for 5 straight years and scored one punch knockouts against accomplished multi-weight world champions. Just let fighters prove themselves over extended periods of time against great opposition before you start handing out awards. Lomachenko has not chopped down any mountains and we've already seen him out-hustled.


Pound for pound number one within ten fights. Dweeby little Pedders can't deal with it.
Lomachenko just set records and has faced the best possible opposition over multiple weight classes, no biggie.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Would love for Rigo to pull this off, but my brain is telling me Loma all day. Too big and insane skill.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm clearly going to be in a tiny minority but I'm not for this fight at all.
Like both very,very much but Rigo is far too small (and possibly old) for what is now a fully and perfectly formed Loma.
@Dealt_with Do you still find this fight appealing at this stage? I think Loma is too big,too active and bang in the middle of his professional Prime.
Rigo is none of those things.
If anything,I'd have liked to have see Loma go up now as there are a few bigger guys who will not be able to deal with him unless in the unlikely even that moving up has a detrimental effect on him.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Not sure why everyone is excited about this fight. Rigo belongs no where near 130. Loma wins pretty easily, they are the same fighter except Loma is more offensive minded and way bigger. 

Loma vs Garcia was the fight to make.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm clearly going to be in a tiny minority but I'm not for this fight at all.
> Like both very,very much but Rigo is far too small (and possibly old) for what is now a fully and perfectly formed Loma.
> @Dealt_with Do you still find this fight appealing at this stage? I think Loma is too big,too active and bang in the middle of his professional Prime.
> Rigo is none of those things.
> If anything,I'd have liked to have see Loma go up now as there are a few bigger guys who will not be able to deal with him unless in the unlikely even that moving up has a detrimental effect on him.


Exactly. This isn't a good fight. Not to mention Rigo is lucky to still have his 0 after he shoukd have been DQ'd in his last fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm clearly going to be in a tiny minority but I'm not for this fight at all.
> Like both very,very much but Rigo is far too small (and possibly old) for what is now a fully and perfectly formed Loma.
> @Dealt_with Do you still find this fight appealing at this stage? I think Loma is too big,too active and bang in the middle of his professional Prime.
> Rigo is none of those things.
> If anything,I'd have liked to have see Loma go up now as there are a few bigger guys who will not be able to deal with him unless in the unlikely even that moving up has a detrimental effect on him.


Originally I didn't think much of the fight. Rigondeaux looked good in his last fight, and thinking about it I really don't buy that Rigondeaux can't comfortably move up. Stylistically Rigo is a much tougher fight than someone like Garcia. He has longer reach than Lomachenko, he's patient and cautious. He will give Lomachenko problems, he is the toughest fight out there aside from Crawford.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Not sure why everyone is excited about this fight. Rigo belongs no where near 130. Loma wins pretty easily, they are the same fighter except Loma is more offensive minded and way bigger.
> 
> Loma vs Garcia was the fight to make.


Loma wins every round against Garcia, probably stops him. Loma beats Rigo in an 8-4 decision. You don't know boxing. It's about styles, not size.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Rigo on Twitter shutting everyone down about the weight issues. 'I asked for this fight and I don't want to hear excuses'. You have to respect that.


Massive respect to Rigo. Also...I've been banging on about this recently, but this just cements it again...what a fucking year 2017 has been for boxing.

Tell me a year in living memory that has delivered the fights people wanted to the level of 2017? For years, we have justifiably complained about the best not fighting the best, about great rematches not being made, about cracking domestic bouts not being signed because people are going for easier bouts.

Then 2017 comes along, and what a year...

Jack vs Degale
Frampton vs Santa Cruz II
M.Garcia vs Zlaticanin
Thurman vs Garcia
GGG vs Jacobs
Linares vs Crolla II
AJ vs Wlad
Brook vs Spence Jr
Ward vs Kovalev II
Broner vs M.Garcia

I've missed plenty of good fights out here, and still to come...

GGG vs Canelo
Parker vs Fury
Wilder vs Ortiz
AJ vs Pulev
Linares vs Campbell
Dorticos vs Kudryashov
Briedis vs Perez
Hurd vs Trout
Burnett vs Zhakiyanov
Lomachenko vs Rigo

I mean fucking hell. As a Brit, there are also some great British fights like Liam Smith vs Liam Williams II, and Kal Yafai defending his world title, with Crolla vs Burns too.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @V-2 does Rigo have the legs to pull it off?


Cock of Glass doesn't believe in Rigo anymore.

After spamming every thread with gigabytes of meaningless words.

- Pathetic bandwagon jumpers.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Loma is too big and I feel for Rigo jumping two weight classes when he isn't even a big super bantam.

It'll be a featherweight fighting a light welter on fight night, so forgive me for not being excited. 

Of course, if Rigo wins he finally proves himself as one of the very greatest of his era. But I favour Lomachenko to win handily.

Thing is, if anyone out there can time and tame Lomachenko, it's Rigo. I really hope the weight isn't an issue and it's a great fight. 

I'm rooting for Rigo, but I'm certain Loma wins.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I think Loma is too big and I feel for Rigo jumping two weight classes when he isn't even a big super bantam.
> 
> It'll be a featherweight fighting a light welter on fight night, so forgive me for not being excited.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Just heard the news..
About damn time


----------



## attaboi (Jul 23, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux is so feared that he has to jump 2 divisions to get a fight. I hope he's getting paid for the loss


Loss? Rigo is winning this, partner.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I think a lot of you are selling Rigondeaux short. He didn't have to take this fight, he could have given Flores a rematch or taken on other opposition at 122 or 126. He obviously sees something in Lomachenko that he can exploit. I believe that he's confident that Lomachenko can't land his best shots on him and he'll make him pay for invading his space with pity pats. The biggest factor will be if Rigo still possesses enough pop to keep Lomachenko at bay. I'd love to see Lomachenko making the adjustments mid fight in order to close the distance, however, if he's noticeably and ridiculously more massive than Rigo then it'd be unsatisfying to just see him walking through shots toying with him until the inevitable knockout.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Loma wins every round against Garcia, probably stops him. Loma beats Rigo in an 8-4 decision. You don't know boxing. It's about styles, not size.


:lol: righto.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Loma wins every round against Garcia, probably stops him. Loma beats Rigo in an 8-4 decision. You don't know boxing. It's about styles, not size.


Every round no way, Loma will have to be on his bike against Garcia he could get hurt at any time


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

This fight is basically an early Christmas gift for hardcore boxing fans cause no one else will be watching it.

What a great way to end the year.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can't wait for casuals to say floyd should fight the winner.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Every round no way, Loma will have to be on his bike against Garcia he could get hurt at any time


Garcia's power is overrated as hell. He's just been a relatively big guy with average power, like a lesser version of Donaire he had been draining down where his average power looked a lot more impressive than it actually is. Loma will walk Garcia and destroy his body, Garcia doesn't have much fight in him and will quit. I guarantee that and hope that fight happens next before Garcia takes an L against someone else. The last fighter I remember being overrated this much was when Broner was at the lighter weights. I told everyone at the time and I'm telling everyone now. I know boxing better than others and you'll see.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Garcia's power is overrated as hell. He's just been a relatively big guy with average power, like a lesser version of Donaire he had been draining down where his average power looked a lot more impressive than it actually is. Loma will walk Garcia and destroy his body, Garcia doesn't have much fight in him and will quit. I guarantee that and hope that fight happens next before Garcia takes an L against someone else. The last fighter I remember being overrated this much was when Broner was at the lighter weights. I told everyone at the time and I'm telling everyone now. I know boxing better than others and you'll see.


Broner was a guy draining himself down to 135 when he should have been at 147, Garcia is a guy who just went up to 140 when he shouldnt be at 140 he looked so fleshy, power overrated because he didnt stop Broner? If Broner opened up he would have got stopped, he went into defensive mode same way Loma lost to Salido he went into survival mode for the first 6 rounds


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Why should anyone be excited about a prime P4P level fighter facing a 37 year-old fighting three divisions north of his best?

It's a cashout. Nothing more.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Why should anyone be excited about a prime P4P level fighter facing a 37 year-old fighting three divisions north of his best?
> 
> It's a cashout. Nothing more.


I agree with you except I believe Rigondeaux believes he can win and is definitely coming to give his best effort, which in my humble opinion, will not be enough.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I agree with you except I believe Rigondeaux believes he can win and is definitely coming to give his best effort, which in my humble opinion, will not be enough.


He'd have made the fight years ago -when it could have been done at 126- if he was serious about winning. He'll fight hard enough to save face, but that's about it.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He'd have made the fight years ago if he was serious about winning. He'll fight hard enough to save face, but that's about it.


Nonsense. He was requesting a fair weight when the fight didn't get made before. I don't question the man's belief in himself whatsoever. He is daring to be great. If he were to somehow win this fight, his legend would grow immensely. He is obviously taking this fight to get paid as he is a prize fighter after all. However, he is coming to win.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt With is not very bright. Entertaining, but not very bright.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Broner was a guy draining himself down to 135 when he should have been at 147, Garcia is a guy who just went up to 140 when he should be at 140 he looked so fleshy, power overrated because he didnt stop Broner? If Broner opened up he would have got stopped, he went into defensive mode same way Loma lost to Salido he went into survival mode for the first 6 rounds


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Dealt With is not very bright. Entertaining, but not very bright.


Even if that was true you'd have to at least say that I'm honest. We can't say that for you because you laughed and scoffed at the idea of Lomachenko being pound for pound within ten fights when I said it, so much so that you had my quote as your sig. Then when it happened as I predicted you went into denial mode, claiming that Lomachenko hasn't fought anyone and trying to deny that the sun exists. It was pathetic, and rather than admit you were wrong you stubbornly keep holding onto your dummy, trying to pretend the sun doesn't exist and trying to dismiss me as 'not very bright' when that's obviously not true.
It's a sad sight, magnified by the fact that you're a geeky looking kid who weighs 110 pounds. When I think of you it feels like I'm thinking of a tragic character from a Dostoevsky novel. A lesson to all of what not to be like, a man child who completely lacks character and integrity.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I've already put my money on Canelo. When the fight was announced I was 50/50 but I'm really leaning more towards Canelo as the fight gets closer. This isn't little Marquez, old DLH, Ortiz or Guerrero he's stepping in with. Canelo might just be the best/trickiest opponent he's ever fought taking the size advantage into account. If Floyd can beat Canelo he's without a doubt the best.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

And? Look at all my other posts, I have always maintained that was Floyd's best win. Floyd was pound for pound number one at that point.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: shutout.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pedderrs said:


> Dealt With is not very bright. Entertaining, but not very bright.


He's powered by hydrogen fusion.

Some four million metric tons, per second.

That's bright, and gives life to Check Hook Boxing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: shutout.


Only in your mind little guy :good


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

turbotime said:


> @V-2 does Rigo have the legs to pull it off?


Extraordinary talent, largely wasted.

Three fights in 33 months, what has there been to discuss about him?






Water? More like Razor Blades. Jet Black Ninja.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

V-2 said:


> He's powered by hydrogen fusion.
> 
> Some four million metric tons, per second.
> 
> That's bright, and gives life to Check Hook Boxing.


He's a dum dum.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> Extraordinary talent, largely wasted.
> 
> Three fights in 33 months, what has there been to discuss about him?
> 
> ...


Has Rigo fought a southpaw other than Córdoba as a pro? That could be an issue for him. That was obviously Rigo's worst fight, southpaw vs southpaw means their right hand becomes a more important factor. Loma being right handed is very good with his. Rigo needs to go to the body to have a chance.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He's a dum dum.


That doesn't reflect well on you then does it? I've humiliated you into pretending the sun doesn't exist. Sad.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

rjjfan said:


> Well Rigo trainer said that Donaire was the more dangerous challenge so Loma should be a piece of cake for then.


A smaller, natural counter-puncher borderline wretched on the front foot whom he'd always at the least dictate the terms of engagement against? Donaire was also very content to sit and look for one big punch at that point. Don't get me wrong, detracting from that win in hindsight is the last thing I'd care to do as more than a few - at least half - felt he'd clean Rigo's clock and he _was_ a top five pound-for-pound fighter at the time. It was one of the greatest performances of the decade regardless of styles.






@The Sweet Science

So fucking *nasty*. RiGOD.



Dealt_with said:


> Has Rigo fought a southpaw other than Córdoba as a pro? That could be an issue for him. That was obviously Rigo's worst fight, southpaw vs southpaw means their right hand becomes a more important factor. Loma being right handed is very good with his. Rigo needs to go to the body to have a chance.


Casey and Yotjan - both KO1's - but yeah. :lol:

Rigondeaux's offensive variety is a bit too limited for a fighter of Lomachenko's range of skills, versatility and ambidexterity, this would probably still be true even if they were of comparable size and age. Rigo's very one-dimensional but such a master of style and imposing generalship on a fight with his control of range and distance that it usually doesn't matter.

The thing I always loved about him was how little actual movement he required and it often only came in short explosive bursts; his footwork in terms of balance, positioning, sharp pivots, ability to create space were always the most alluring aspects of his defense to me, there wasn't a whole lot involved in terms of head and upper body movement and he's always been vulnerable on the inside. Don't think there's any question the sting of the hyper-precise pocket rocket deterrent also went a long way in turning opponents activity levels downright anemic too. Not many defensive stylists with that kind of P4P power.



Dealt_with said:


> :lol:


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

PityTheFool said:


> Rigo is far too small (and possibly old)


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I just saw that the odds are almost even for this fight. Time to bet on Lomachenko


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

attaboi said:


> Loss? Rigo is winning this, partner.


I hope so, but doubt it



Dealt_with said:


> Has Rigo fought a southpaw other than Córdoba as a pro? That could be an issue for him. That was obviously Rigo's worst fight, southpaw vs southpaw means their right hand becomes a more important factor. Loma being right handed is very good with his. Rigo needs to go to the body to have a chance.


These are the other times I can remember


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> These are the other times I can remember


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope so, but doubt it


Rigondeaux is a savage, man. :lol:

I couldn't care less about his 'reputation', in reality dude has either stopped, dropped and/or beat the brakes off just about anyone he's ever fought - breaking jaws, crushing eye sockets, rearranging faces. A low output tends to skew the perception, the shots he does throw are blistering and with the worst intentions. He also rarely ever resorts to clinching as a defensive technique, it's kept incredibly clean. The only legitimately poor showing in the last seven years was against Drian Francisco on the Canelo/Cotto undercard and he still won every god damn round.

"Yea, Yea Amagasa, etc."



Spoiler
























I personally can't see his chin holding up in this domain, he's undersized in his own weight class. However, people are mistaken and probably not aware of how cold he is as a human being out of the ring nor how utterly enormous his pride and ego are if they think he's merely going in there to cash out. @Bernard Black knows what's up.

Let's have it then.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

turbotime said:


> @V-2





Lester1583 said:


> Once you get this dick hard...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


>


Roy Jones is the man. What the fuck does he have on his face though?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just saw that the odds are almost even for this fight. Time to bet on Lomachenko


Where are you getting your odds from? Everything I've seen has Lomachenko as a heavy favourite. So much so that I'm considering putting something on Rigo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Where are you getting your odds from? Everything I've seen has Lomachenko as a heavy favourite. So much so that I'm considering putting something on Rigo.


I did a quick search and read 2/3 on Rigondeaux. I couldn't find many sources though. Can you post yours?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> Rigondeaux is a savage, man. :lol:
> 
> I couldn't care less about his 'reputation', in reality dude has either stopped, dropped and/or beat the brakes off just about anyone he's ever fought - breaking jaws, crushing eye sockets, rearranging faces. A low output tends to skew the perception, the shots he does throw are blistering and with the worst intentions. He also rarely ever resorts to clinching as a defensive technique, it's kept incredibly clean. The only legitimately poor showing in the last seven years was against Drian Francisco on the Canelo/Cotto undercard and he still won every god damn round.
> 
> ...


I hear you man:yep. If you just look back at the 3 flights just posted of him vs southpaws, you get reminded how ruthless he is


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

The weight is a huge factor. we are talking about someone who should be 118 having to fight at 130. 
I hope my favourite fighter at least puts up a valiant effort. If he does somehow win.....oh my


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

hands of stone said:


> The weight is a huge factor. we are talking about someone who should be 118 having to fight at 130.
> I hope my favourite fighter at least puts up a valiant effort. If he does somehow win.....oh my


Yes, sir! My sentiments exactly.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dealt_with said:


> Where are you getting your odds from? Everything I've seen has Lomachenko as a heavy favourite. So much so that I'm considering putting something on Rigo.





bballchump11 said:


> I hear you man:yep. If you just look back at the 3 flights just posted of him vs southpaws, you get reminded how ruthless he is







Using Klimas to translate.

We know you speak English, Loma. Actually better than Golovkin. :lol:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

V-2 said:


> RiGOD


Fuck your god.











> Lomacho The Desecrator:
> 
> "This midget's lost it.
> 
> ...


And said GGG looked shit.
Threw the same combo all night long.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lester1583 said:


> Pathetic bandwagon jumpers.





Lester1583 said:


> Fuck your god.














Lester1583 said:


>














turbotime said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? 2017, thank you. May the best man win. Can't wait to see what tricks Rigo has up his sleeves.


Hopefully Lomachenko plans on fighting with his hands down all night with the intention of clowning and embarrassing him like he's some fucking bum en route to the tank style steamrolling he's predicted. I mean, he is fighting a 43-year-old bantamweight giving up 20 pounds on the night. That little son of a bitch will (literally) snap his jaw quick fast, that'd be a cool trick.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

V-2 said:


> Using Klimas to translate.
> 
> We know you speak English, Loma. Actually better than Golovkin. :lol:





Lester1583 said:


> Fuck your god.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that what Loma was actually saying?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Was that what Loma was actually saying?


Yes.

He didn't use the word "midget" - actually called Rigo "шкварка" - a midget but in a deragatory way.

A low-life drug-addicted midget to be exact.

Rigo's twitter trash talk annoyed Vasya.

The Golovkin comment is true, aside from the shit part.
He throws the GGG combo at the beginning of the video.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dealt_with said:


> Loma wins every round against Garcia, probably stops him. Loma beats Rigo in an 8-4 decision. You don't know boxing. It's about styles, not size.


Loma isn't going to be able to hinder Rigo's vision because he has no guard. :lol: Could definitely see him pulling off that Matrix side-step and shuffle with a 1-2 KO thrown from angles that would make Sweet Pea blush though. The mutual level of footwork alone between them would be worth triple the price of admission and that'll probably be the most fascinating aspect of the fight tbh, particularly because they dominate with it in such different ways: Loma creates angles and openings, Rigondeaux changes and takes them away. These dudes are so fucking skilled that it's just stupid.

Most UN-flatfooted spectacle in the history of the sport @Bogotazo.

:rofl


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Winner of Loma vs Rigo





JamieC said:


> Lomachenko is now arguably the best fighter in the world, jumping two weights to beat him would be pretty much as big a win as beating Gonzalez at the end of his career.


You guys feel this fight is 100, straight up? Aside from the obvious, it's just a shame their talent level exceeds CV and stature by an unimaginable degree. The win should probably be considered better than it will be, in either case.



Lester1583 said:


> He didn't use the word "midget" - actually called Rigo "шкварка" - a midget but in a deragatory way.


Fuckin Cyrillic alphabet.

What about Rungvisai floor rugs and other assorted slappers?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

V-2 said:


> Fucking Cyrillic alphabet.














V-2 said:


> What about Rungvisai?


Who?



V-2 said:


> limp and small


Judging by the lack of your usual self-congratulatory gif-heavy essays, you agree with Vasya and Me.

Gena is a massive disappointment.

Not the Canelo fight only, but the entire career, and H2H especially.

You were wrong, as usual - no need to be so hard on yourself - such is life.

Come visit this place sometime - you will feel better:
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/temple-ov-pirog.44361/


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Has Rigo fought a southpaw other than Córdoba as a pro? That could be an issue for him. That was obviously Rigo's worst fight, southpaw vs southpaw means their right hand becomes a more important factor. Loma being right handed is very good with his. Rigo needs to go to the body to have a chance.


Good point.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lester1583 said:


> Who?
> 
> Judging by the lack of your usual self-congratulatory gif-heavy essays, you agree with Vasya and Me.
> 
> ...


It's just (violent) entertainment, man.

We're talking Tsiolkovsky, Korolev and OKB-1 elsewhere.

You run Tarkovsky discussion, but I know Tchaikovsky.

Where's @Vysotsky? That's a good dude.

I made one post about Gena in Bogo's "Reasonable Draw" thread I felt was fair, balanced and accurate. You were lamenting my disappointment with him years ago, but the writing was on the wall: he never mastered the giraffe roll. Pirog is really more depressing than anything.

*убить.*


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> I made one post about Gena in Bogo's "Reasonable Draw" thread I felt was fair, balanced and accurate. You were lamenting my disappointment with him years ago, but the writing was on the wall: he never mastered the giraffe roll.


Damn right he hasn't.

Has Oleksandr the Great converted you yet?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> I hear you man:yep. If you just look back at the 3 flights just posted of him vs southpaws, you get reminded how ruthless he is


I do find it a bit disrespectful to Lomachenko's talent to even ponder the thought of picking against him, it should be a wipe out and it might very well be. I wouldn't be too disappointed with that because he's my second favorite fighter in the sport, I was on the Pre-March 1 Express and never got off.

There are just things about Rigondeaux that _really, really_ hit the spot for me: from the cerebralness @Flea Man mentioned on his latest pod to the control of range, distance and lack of clinching, the blistering precision of his punching technique and highly aesthetically pleasing style of footwork in terms of positioning, pivots and economical - at times explosive - movement.

I just don't get what people don't get, can't see what they don't see. I can understand the low output argument, but when Rigo does let his hands go to hit you, he really fucking hits you with malice and breaks bones. Donaire and Agbeko virtually checked out of the damn fight in the first round after getting a taste of that. The brave (and huge) Amagasa looked like someone took a billy club to his face and he otherwise pretty much blasts out or repeatedly drops anyone not fit to be in there with him sans the aberration on the Canelo/Cotto undercard.



dyna said:


> Damn right he hasn't.
> 
> Has Oleksandr the Great converted you yet?


Not so much, I've just been summoned and provoked. I'm here.

Greatest Fight of All-Time.

(IF they were similarly sized and aged)


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

The Sweet Science said:


> Too many obstacles to overcome for the legendary Rigondeaux.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

V-2 said:


>


Man I was interested but I cannot get past this guys voice. Sounds like he should be reviewing some anime porno, not boxing


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

thehook13 said:


> Man I was interested but I cannot get past this guys voice. Sounds like he should be reviewing some anime porno, not boxing


That guy. :lol:

No idea who the fuck he is, don't even believe boxing is his primary forte but that actually made the perspective somewhat interesting and it's great to see any videos of that variety dedicated to Rigo. Just a nice assortment of clips though really, tbh.



thehook13 said:


>


Tsk, Tsk, Tsk.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just saw that the odds are almost even for this fight. Time to bet on Lomachenko


Loma is 1/6 on Bet365


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


This is hilarious!


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cableaddict said:


> And the thing is, if Loma wins this fight decisively, he WILL have proven something. No serious fan better try to claim Rigo was just too small, or too past his prime. He outclassed every other fighter in his weight class, and is still a significant threat at 130 lbs, even at 36 years old.


Rigondeaux is both of those things and will be 37 in a couple weeks but it will have plenty do with Loma's skills as to why he loses, it'll probably be the first fight since Donaire he's actually cared about even being there and Rigo probably should've moved and beat up on 126/130 guys years ago. I have no doubt that on the night the blades will be as sharp as they could possibly be, technique air tight as ever, conditioning par absurd.

He's not just outclassed everyone in his weight class that he could get into the ring - no dice on most - he's also scored 12 KD's in his last nine fights going back to winning the WBA strap against Rico Ramos, 13 if you count the KO1 changed to an NC against Flores who would've been legitimately stopped in the next round or two. He didn't drop Dickens, just shattered his jaw and made him quit on his stool after the second round.



Pedderrs said:


> Lomachenko hasn't proven he is better than a prime Donaire. Sorry guys.
> 
> Let him be champion for 5 straight years in three separate weight classes first.


Pretty much the Consensus 2012 FOTY as well going in, actually accepted the BWAA award for it the week of.





































:rofl

#HandsofRigo


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

thehook13 said:


>




















To cheer @V-2 up a bit:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> To cheer @V-2 up a bit:


Dickens really rocking that Lebedev look.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

How much of an anomaly is Rigo's power for such a safety first cerebral fighter?

Not counting reformed gunslingers like Wlad, he wasn't always safety first.


You'd think his glass jaw could get swarmed but he only needs a few clean punches before his opponents start treating him like Pipino Cuevas.
You either shell up or your face falls apart.

Him vs Arguello would such a fight, Arguello isn't one to turn into a bitch form a mortal.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> How much of an anomaly is Rigo's power for such a safety first cerebral fighter?
> 
> Not counting reformed gunslingers like Wlad, he wasn't always safety first.
> 
> ...


Rigos punches dont seem to have overly concussive power but they seem more to havd a thudding hammer effect to the face no doubt. Has Rigo had a history of hand injuries ??


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigos camp should not have made so many concessions.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

thehook13 said:


> Rigos punches dont seem to have overly concussive power but they seem more to havd a thudding hammer effect to the face no doubt. Has Rigo had a history of hand injuries ??


Because technique, timing and accuracy. He lands savagely clean.

His hand speed is also ATG elite and he often sits down on his straight left maintaining incredible balance; control of distance and explosive wheels giving him an ability to dart back out of range before an opponent can even react. He's able to throw bombs with very little restriction on his mobility. In short, he's an absolute motherfucker but he's never seen anything remotely close to Lomachenko's level of offensive footwork and use of angles, gonna get decked by shot(s) he won't see and couldn't possibly anticipate.



Lester1583 said:


> Rigo's twitter trash talk annoyed Vasya.





thehook13 said:


>


Rigo doesn't even run his own social media though.

Old, but entertaining.








Lester1583 said:


> Slavic Might


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dealt_with said:


> Roy Jones is the man.



I don't think there's anyone in the world more excited about this than Roy Jones, you and I. People are selling it way short IMO, it's going to be astonishing for as long as it lasts. There aren't two more skilled fighters on the entire planet and the Olympic double-gold aspect is dope as hell too, we pondered this fucking fight for years. 126 would've been better, but I'll still take it.

@The Undefeated Gaul :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> I don't think there's anyone in the world more excited about this than Roy Jones, you and I. People are selling it way short IMO, it's going to be astonishing for as long as it lasts. There aren't two more skilled fighters on the entire planet and the Olympic double-gold aspect is dope as hell too, we pondered this fucking fight for years. 126 would've been better, but I'll still take it.
> 
> @The Undefeated Gaul :lol:


Can I laugh if Lomachenko-Rigo ends with a single punch like Nunn-Kalambay?

I guess that might be even worse than the fight not happening at all.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

dyna said:


> Can I laugh if Lomachenko-Rigo ends with a single punch like Nunn-Kalambay?
> 
> I guess that might be even worse than the fight not happening at all.


FFS, that would be *awful*. I laughed when I read it though.

How come Pedderrs doesn't like you, dude? :lol:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

V-2 said:


> How come Pedderrs doesn't like you, dude? :lol:


He just doesn't get @dyna's sense of humor:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs is 5'6, 110 pounds and incredibly stupid. He is also embarrassingly prideful and stubborn when confronted with his own stupidity. Why would anyone at all in this world care if someone like that liked you or not?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> FFS, that would be *awful*. I laughed when I read it though.
> 
> How come Pedderrs doesn't like you, dude? :lol:


He didn't tread carefully and fell in too deep.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Rigos style is designed to pick apart hands up style of Lomachenko but as it has been said, Lomachenko is no ordinary fighter. 
I think Loma will try constantly to get to Rigo blind side and Rigo will be constantly moving to his left and whoever can Get off shots first will win the fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

V-2 said:


> FFS, that would be *awful*. I laughed when I read it though.
> 
> How come Pedderrs doesn't like you, dude? :lol:


A little disappointed in myself here. I usually try to treat posters with respect.

But I can't help get the sense that Dyna is the guy that sits and waits for conventional wisdom to be established so that he can then go against it. I'm not sure I've seen him engage with any posters in a way that wasn't completely self-congratulatory and preachy.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lomachenko vs Rigondoux is heading for a sell out. Only 333 tickets left.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Rigos style is designed to pick apart hands up style of Lomachenko but as it has been said, Lomachenko is no ordinary fighter.
> I think Loma will try constantly to get to Rigo blind side and Rigo will be constantly moving to his left and whoever can Get off shots first will win the fight.


Equally Loma's whole style has been built on dismantling quick southpaw counterpunchers in the amateurs


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Equally Loma's whole style has been built on dismantling quick southpaw counterpunchers in the amateurs







Good southpaw counterpuncher being dismantled by Loma


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

V-2 said:


> Rigondeaux is both of those things and will be 37 in a couple weeks but it will have plenty do with Loma's skills as to why he loses, it'll probably be the first fight since Donaire he's actually cared about even being there and Rigo probably should've moved and beat up on 126/130 guys years ago. I have no doubt that on the night the blades will be as sharp as they could possibly be, technique air tight as ever, conditioning par absurd.
> 
> He's not just outclassed everyone in his weight class that he could get into the ring - no dice on most - he's also scored 12 KD's in his last nine fights going back to winning the WBA strap against Rico Ramos, 13 if you count the KO1 changed to an NC against Flores who would've been legitimately stopped in the next round or two. He didn't drop Dickens, just shattered his jaw and made him quit on his stool after the second round.
> 
> ...


I think Loma is better than Donaire, but that win and performance from Rigo is ATG shit. Donaire was no.2 p4p back then for me and I was thinking about moving him up to no.1 if he smashed Rigo


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Equally Loma's whole style has been built on dismantling quick southpaw counterpunchers in the amateurs


Yeah, both their styles are used to neutralize each other. I was thinking this fight may actually be more competitive than it seems but for that to happen, Rigo would have to be more aggressive than usual and try to hurt Loma early to get his respect. Can't see that happening.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Much respect to both guys, Rigo is going to show Loma some things he's never seen before, interesting to see how he handles it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

In fairness he said more dangerous, not better. Donaire is/was more dangerous because of his 1 punch KO potential and the amazing run he had been on. Loma, while better, isn't necessarily more dangerous IMHO.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

V-2 said:


> I don't think there's anyone in the world more excited about this than Roy Jones, you and I.


:think1


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I think Loma is better than Donaire, but that win and performance from Rigo is ATG shit. Donaire was no.2 p4p back then for me and I was thinking about moving him up to no.1 if he smashed Rigo


I already consider Loma better than Donaire. Nonito(e) did not have the body attack and wasn't too reliant with the left hook.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

V-2 said:


>


P4P#1 and a Nobel Prize winner by the end of the year


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1581897948551075


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

[ 


V-2 said:


> Because technique, timing and accuracy. He lands savagely clean.
> 
> His hand speed is also ATG elite and he often sits down on his straight left maintaining incredible balance; control of distance and explosive wheels giving him an ability to dart back out of range before an opponent can even react. He's able to throw bombs with very little restriction on his mobility. In short, he's an absolute motherfucker but he's never seen anything remotely close to Lomachenko's level of offensive footwork and use of angles, gonna get decked by shot(s) he won't see and couldn't possibly anticipate.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I think Loma is better than Donaire, but that win and performance from Rigo is ATG shit. Donaire was no.2 p4p back then for me and I was thinking about moving him up to no.1 if he smashed Rigo


Happy and satisfying picking Rigondeaux to win that one. Despite Donaires achievements he really did not take Rigondeaux fight with the respect it deserved. Donaire was coming off his 4 title defenses in 2012 fighter of the year form and thought he could just walk into the Rigo fight, he did not seem to be referring to the fighter that we all knew.

Memorable following Pedro Diaz and Rigondeaux team up and do their camp. Peaking a long career working together in the top boxing system in the world. Like 2 Wizards working in the lab coming up with the most distilled pure Rigondeaux. Doing all that experimental stuff


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Good southpaw counterpuncher being dismantled by Loma


While Loma won, that video really sums up how AWFUL scoring was in the old amateur system. The idea that the Russian only landed ONE scoring shot in that whole fight is just ludicrous.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Despite Donaires achievements he really did not take Rigondeaux fight with the respect it deserved. Donaire was coming off his 4 title defenses in 2012 fighter of the year form and thought he could just walk into the Rigo fight, he did not seem to be referring to the fighter that we all knew.


I've never bought this at all and it seemed no more valid than the multiple other excuses Donaire and Top Rank tried to peddle after the fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

poorface said:


> I've never bought this at all and it seemed no more valid than the multiple other excuses Donaire and Top Rank tried to peddle after the fight.


Donaire took the fight with hardly any pressure at all. In press conferences and interviews it did not appear that Donaire was talking about the same fighter we knew. This was just my impression, no excuses for Donaire at all. He was not talking like he was about to face a potential P4P star


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1581897948551075


I really like this guy. More than some of his fans


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't like Lomachenko saying that the fight means nothing for him. I understand that people are going to downplay the victory, not give him credit etc. That should be irrelevant for him, Rigondeaux is an elite operator and an ATG; and Rigondeaux is his big challenge right now.
To me that says arrogance and weakness from Loma.
I'm going to be cheering Rigondeaux on in this fight, he has moved up and forced it to happen. I'm still at the front of team Loma but I'm a big Rigo fan as well, I'd like to see Rigo win this historical fight to make up for his time since Donaire. It would make his pro career more meaningful and more in line with his amateur career. Donaire was his first gold medal, Loma is gold medal number two.
Lomachenko can survive a loss, he'll go on to dominate the likes of Garcia and Linares at 135. Rigo is near the end, I want to see the cherry on top of his career that his talent deserves.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't like Lomachenko saying that the fight means nothing for him. I understand that people are going to downplay the victory, not give him credit etc. That should be irrelevant for him, Rigondeaux is an elite operator and an ATG; and Rigondeaux is his big challenge right now.
> To me that says arrogance and weakness from Loma.
> I'm going to be cheering Rigondeaux on in this fight, he has moved up and forced it to happen. I'm still at the front of team Loma but I'm a big Rigo fan as well, I'd like to see Rigo win this historical fight to make up for his time since Donaire. It would make his pro career more meaningful and more in line with his amateur career. Donaire was his first gold medal, Loma is gold medal number two.
> Lomachenko can survive a loss, he'll go on to dominate the likes of Garcia and Linares at 135. Rigo is near the end, I want to see the cherry on top of his career that his talent deserves.


Won't happen. Loma is boss.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155916094903243


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Deadly as the viper peering from it's coil


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I still can't believe this is happening. People who think the weight is going to make a significant difference are missing out on the hype between two all time greats. There's never been this much skill in one ring. This is Lomachenko's biggest test, Rigo has the style and the punching power to be a nightmare. He better not be viewing it how the fans are, he can take it easier when he fights Garcia/Salido but this here is trouble. Rigo is something special and he has the reach and experience against 140 pound (in the ring) fighters. This might be even tougher than Crawford.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Watch this fight be like Charlo vs Lubin :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Watch this fight be like Charlo vs Lubin :lol:


who is who?

I'm dying from the suspense....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> who is who?
> 
> I'm dying from the suspense....


Rigondeaux is Lubin. He ducks down looking to defend responsibly and get timed with an uppercut and is out before the 4th round.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Watch this fight be like Charlo vs Lubin :lol:


Nunn-Kalambay

@V-2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Nunn-Kalambay
> 
> @V-2


:lol: that's another good one.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Under the Sign of Steel Hammer


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Secret chechen tiramisu diet:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Rigo please


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

dyna said:


> Nunn-Kalambay
> 
> @V-2





bballchump11 said:


> :lol: that's another good one.


The late 1980s/early 1990s 160 scene:

> Mike McCallum
> James Toney
> Michael Nunn
> Sumbu Kalambay
> Julian Jackson
> Herol Graham
> Michael Watson
> Chris Eubank
> Nigel Benn
> Reggie Johnson
> Steve Collins
> Iran Barkley

Fucking ridiculous, hands down the greatest for me and so many top tier fights taking place: McCallum/Toney x2, McCallum/Kalambay x2, Nunn/Toney, Nunn/Kalambay and that's merely among the four most talented fighters of that group, the Underground Fab Four: All Skills, No Frills. McCallum/Toney I and McCallum/Kalambay II are in contention for being the most mutually skilled boxing matches on film. Nunn/Kalambay was obviously a massive disappointment where fanfare is concerned, as spectacular of a KO as it was for Second To in solidifying him at the top of the P4P heap.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

thehook13 said:


>


The nightmare returns:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

legend :rofl


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Raging steel's disciple


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The nightmare returns:


Have a feeling Loma's overconfident. Might not affect the outcome but from what he's been saying and the way he's acting, he seems to be taking Rigo too lightly.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Have a feeling Loma's overconfident. Might not affect the outcome but from what he's been saying and the way he's acting, he seems to be taking Rigo too lightly.


It seems like Loma had baught the hype about himself. HBO has talked him up so much. they did the same for Donaire and it gets to he point the fighter starts believing it lol.

Rigo is going to break lomas jaw to pieces


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Watch this fight be like Charlo vs Lubin :lol:


Absolutely not.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I believe Loma is absolutely one of the best fighters, if not the best fighter in the world today. That said, it would be a huge mistake to underestimate Rigo and could get him beat and possibly stopped. This isn't the guy to play with regardless of the age/size difference.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Surprised at the number of comments I've seen about Loma underestimating Rigo and beliving his own hype etc...

After what he's achieved over the years it doesn't make sense to assume he suddently won't put 100% effort in.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Have a feeling Loma's overconfident.





Reppin501 said:


> That said, it would be a huge mistake to underestimate Rigo





Rigondeaux said:


> It seems like Loma had baught the hype about himself.


What are you talking about, guys?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> What are you talking about, guys?


very suspect


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

All aboard the Rigo train, next stop Lomachenko!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone seen the betting odds for this fight? Fucking way too wide in my opinion!

This is how the bookies see it....










For the non bettors here, that was similar to the odds of Mayweather vs Mcgregor :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/KuplXtY


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

striker said:


> Interviewer: "So that Dealt_With guy, can you describe how he tried to jerk you off?"
> Lomachenko:"I'll slow it down a little"


:lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont get the Loma Russia talk. Dudes Ukranian, as far as im aware they dont even like the Russians and werent far off war with them only a year ago.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dont get the Loma Russia talk. Dudes Ukranian, as far as im aware they dont even like the Russians and werent far off war with them only a year ago.


Its an odd thing. My classmate was Ukranian and she was pro-Soviet Union and wished it was like the old days.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> What are you talking about, guys?


That stuff is fine, it's good to have fun to relieve the pressure. The problem really is the way he talks about Rigo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dont get the Loma Russia talk. Dudes Ukranian, as far as im aware they dont even like the Russians and werent far off war with them only a year ago.


Lomachenkos from Odessa region which has strong pro russia support

And ukraine is divided on Russia


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

striker said:


> Interviewer: "So that Dealt_With guy, can you describe how he tried to jerk you off?"
> Lomachenko:"I'll slow it down a little"


:rofl

like dis.

He wore big nipple ring


----------



## ciize09 (May 16, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Has anyone seen the betting odds for this fight? Fucking way too wide in my opinion!
> 
> This is how the bookies see it....
> 
> ...


well to be fair that's because the MayGregor odds were absolutely absurd and not the other way around


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

ciize09 said:


> well to be fair that's because the MayGregor odds were absolutely absurd and not the other way around


 Rigo is a ROC-NATION fighter isn't he? I would have a lash at those odds Jay Z might have the ref on side and he can use Lomas testicles as a punching bag.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Slickness recognizes slickness








@bballchump11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Slickness recognizes slickness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please sneak a video in that gym


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I dont get the Loma Russia talk. Dudes Ukranian, as far as im aware they dont even like the Russians and werent far off war with them only a year ago.


I mean they are at war with them but loads of Ukrainians speak Russian and most Ukrainians don't dislike Russians they dislike the Russian government. Usyk lives in Crimea afaik which is now occupied by Russia.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

JamieC said:


> loads of Ukrainians speak Russian.


All Ukrainians speak Russian.


----------



## thehooker (Nov 5, 2017)

Lester1583 said:


> Slickness recognizes slickness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who dat homeless man wit lomachenkyovic?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehooker said:


> who dat homeless man wit lomachenkyovic?


Silver medalist, Shakur Stevenson.


----------



## thehooker (Nov 5, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> Silver medalist, Shakur Stevenson.


aint nobody care about silver


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Something so strong driving me on, never tire


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Something so strong driving me on, never tire


Rigo is a madman, I love that guy


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Weve gone way too quiet on this match up!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918948489874178048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914844703023075334


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Weve gone way too quiet on this match up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't believe it's happening. I like what Rigo is doing in those clips, the problem is that it's all at the same tempo. Lomachenko is a master of varying his tempo so if Rigo thinks he's going to slip and duck shots like that from Loma he is going to get knocked out.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

I expect to see the tactics from Loma in the first round here, and with his size advantage im not sure i see a way for Rigo to deal with it. Loma is a bit open to counters from the left hand, and I think that showed a bit in the MArriaga fight, but i dont see Rigo being able to hurt or discourage Loma, and that is a big part of Rigo's style.

Maybe will look competitive early, but Lomachenko is gonna stop Rigondeaux or at the very least get him so far on his bike that the fight is essentially over. I love Rigondeaux, but everything is against him here, and the list of fighters throughout history who have overcome these disadvantages in a fight is incredibly short. Maybe someone like @Flea Man or @Lester1583 can tell me if anyone in history has a win that ticks all these boxes:

-coming up two weight classes (1 old timey class)
-no warm up fight in new weight class
-bigger fighter is P4P top 5
-smaller guy is past prime, bigger is prime.
-smaller guy inactive (Rigo is only fighting once a year for last 2 years against sub par opp)

IF Rigo wins, it would be something special. An ATG win (not saying Rigo is an ATG, but it would be that level of win) comparible to many of the great performances throughout history. I dont think that is hyperbolic either.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sports betting basically still not giving Rigo any chance at all of winning. $5.20 last I checked and $1.15 for Loma


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> a win that ticks all these boxes:
> 
> -coming up two weight classes (1 old timey class)
> -no warm up fight in new weight class
> ...


Don't satisfy all requirements but:

Packey McFarland - Mike Gibbons
Hagler - Leonard 
Spinks - Holmes


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Don't satisfy all requirements but:
> 
> Packey McFarland - Mike Gibbons
> Hagler - Leonard
> Spinks - Holmes


Hagler vs Leonard is a good shout tbf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Don't satisfy all requirements but:
> 
> Packey McFarland - Mike Gibbons
> Hagler - Leonard
> Spinks - Holmes


Pretty sure Armstrong went from FW to beat Ross for his WW title

@Thomas Crewz


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Pretty sure Armstrong went from FW to beat Ross for his WW title
> 
> @Thomas Crewz


True but the primes were reversed with Ross in his last fight and Armstrong at his peak.

This is the level of win we are looking at though if Rigo were to pull it off. They are rare for a reason


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> True but the primes were reversed with Ross in his last fight and Armstrong at his peak.
> 
> This is the level of win we are looking at though if Rigo were to pull it off. They are rare for a reason


Ross was still on a tear even though he retired shortly after. If he beats Loma he'll get big credit but in no way is it a GOAT win like that one or Leonard/Hagler, not even close. We're really comparing Lomachenko to Hagler, Holmes, and Ross?

Loma lost to the best fighter he fought lets not forget.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ross was still on a tear even though he retired shortly after. If he beats Loma he'll get big credit but in no way is it a GOAT win like that one or Leonard/Hagler, not even close. We're really comparing Lomachenko to Hagler, Holmes, and Ross?
> 
> Loma lost to the best fighter he fought lets not forget.


By modern standards it is though. He is p4p top 5 (i have him #4, many have him higher)

Plus Rigo is already small at 122 ffs. It shows in how difficult it is to fullfill all the criterea i laid out how against it Rigo is here.

Imo this would be an ATG win. Hagler, Holmes and Ross were all on the downslide when they lost to smaller guys. Hagler and Ross retired right after. Holmes still had some moments of success but he was never prime again. Lomachenko is at his peak.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> By modern standards it is though. He is p4p top 5 (i have him #4, many have him higher)
> 
> Plus Rigo is already small at 122 ffs. It shows in how difficult it is to fullfill all the criterea i laid out how against it Rigo is here.
> 
> Imo this would be an ATG win. Hagler, Holmes and Ross were all on the downslide when they lost to smaller guys. Hagler and Ross retired right after. Holmes still had some moments of success but he was never prime again. Lomachenko is at his peak.


Fair enough but you're acting like Rigo is some war torn fighter? Hes taken very little punishment and leads a healthy lifestyle, he isn't like Leonard where he is coming off of surgeries or out of retirement.

There are a whole host of wins better than this IMO without the criteria though.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fair enough but you're acting like Rigo is some war torn fighter? Hes taken very little punishment and leads a healthy lifestyle, he isn't like Leonard where he is coming off of surgeries or out of retirement.
> 
> There are a whole host of wins better than this IMO without the criteria though.


I wasnt saying it was the GOAT win. Just that when you find wins to compare to it, you get some some pretty great performances.

Rigondeaux isnt war torn sure, but he has fought Dickens and Flores in the last 2 years, a grand total of 3 rounds, at 37 yrs old and at that weight? Definitely not coming in in prime condition


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I wasnt saying it was the GOAT win. Just that when you find wins to compare to it, you get some some pretty great performances.
> 
> Rigondeaux isnt war torn sure, but he has fought Dickens and Flores in the last 2 years, a grand total of 3 rounds, at 37 yrs old and at that weight? Definitely not coming in in prime condition


He won't come in any higher than 128 IMO and Loma isn't a physical fighter. What does the 10 lbs really mean in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He won't come in any higher than 128 IMO and Loma isn't a physical fighter. What does the 10 lbs really mean in the grand scheme of things?


10lbs at that weight, when you are the older, more inactive fighter and the other guy is a 2 time Olympic gold medallist means a lot lol

How can it not? Loma is going to swarm all over him imo like he did vs Toledo in the fight i posted above. Just because he isnt physical doesnt mean his isnt going to have an effect. Personally i never saw the appeal of this fight once Loma left 126.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> 10lbs at that weight, when you are the older, more inactive fighter and the other guy is a 2 time Olympic gold medallist means a lot lol
> 
> How can it not? Loma is going to swarm all over him imo like he did vs Toledo in the fight i posted above. Just because he isnt physical doesnt mean his isnt going to have an effect. Personally i never saw the appeal of this fight once Loma left 126.


Amateur boxing is shit :lol:

Rigo hits fucking hard man. I didn't say he won't have an effect but I'm just wondering what the 10 lbs would really mean. I think Rigo takes some hard shots early and fights to survive.

I'm excited for the fight because I'm wondering what Rigo's gameplan will be.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ross was still on a tear even though he retired shortly after. If he beats Loma he'll get big credit but in no way is it a GOAT win like that one or Leonard/Hagler, not even close. We're really comparing Lomachenko to Hagler, Holmes, and Ross?
> 
> Loma lost to the best fighter he fought lets not forget.


Lomachenko is the most skilled fighter in history though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lomachenko is the most skilled fighter in history though


lol...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Amateur boxing is shit :lol:
> 
> Rigo hits fucking hard man. I didn't say he won't have an effect but I'm just wondering what the 10 lbs would really mean. I think Rigo takes some hard shots early and fights to survive.
> 
> I'm excited for the fight because I'm wondering what Rigo's gameplan will be.


Amateur boxing is shit hot. Hence why all these guys are turning over and owning the game.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


I'm not liking how (low) Rigo is dropping his right hand every time he throws that left.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

turbotime said:


> Fair enough but you're acting like Rigo is some war torn fighter? Hes taken very little punishment and leads a healthy lifestyle, he isn't like Leonard where he is coming off of surgeries or out of retirement.
> 
> There are a whole host of wins better than this IMO without the criteria though.


If we're comparing the Rigo of today vs the aggressive beast he once was in his twenties then it's obvious he's a shadow of his former self.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Amateur boxing is shit hot. Hence why all these guys are turning over and owning the game.


Yeah after squandering their prime years fighting 4 rounders in fucking headgear, then having their fanboys make the "well hes gotten old" excuse when in the pros.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah after squandering their prime years fighting 4 rounders in fucking headgear, then having their fanboys make the "well hes gotten old" excuse when in the pros.


Hmm lets look at some of the top names in the sport recently:

GGG- Top amateur
Loma - ATG Amateur
Rigo- ATG Amateur
Usyk - Top Amateur
Beterbiev- Top Amateur
Andre Ward - Top Amateur

Ain't no coincidence these guys make it look easy and win titles in handfuls of fights. Shit didn't even realise but between them they have no losses either, so no excuses necessary. Even guys like Crawford were good amateurs, nowhere to hide in that game.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Hmm lets look at some of the top names in the sport recently:
> 
> GGG- Top amateur
> Loma - ATG Amateur
> ...


5 guys out of how many boxers?

and Golovkin and Rigo are on their way out according to their fanboys and Ward is retired.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> 5 guys out of how many boxers?
> 
> and Golovkin and Rigo are on their way out according to their fanboys and Ward is retired.


5 guys out of the top 10 p4p of the last year. How many fighters are top 10 p4p without being good amateurs?

Face it the amateurs is where it's at. If they can be bothered to turn pro they do so and make it look easy then leave the game. Fighting dozens of times a year all over the world against all styles no excuses no easy fights, training full time with the top facilities, no mystery they boss it.

Let's go through the current p4p top 10 actually.

GGG - Elite am
Crawford - good amateur
Loma - ATG
Rigo - ATG
Kovalev - very good am
_Canelo - learnt in the pros_
Mikey Garcia - good amateur
Inoue - very good am
Spence - top am
_Srisaket - learnt in the pros
_
Not looking good for reaching the top if you haven't had a good amateur background, even the guys recently retired in Floyd, Pac and Ward were international standard amateurs


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> 5 guys out of the top 10 p4p of the last year. How many fighters are top 10 p4p without being good amateurs?
> 
> Face it the amateurs is where it's at. If they can be bothered to turn pro they do so and make it look easy then leave the game. Fighting dozens of times a year all over the world against all styles no excuses no easy fights, training full time with the top facilities, no mystery they boss it.
> 
> ...


Mayweather had what, 80 fights in the Amateurs? You don't need 300 fights in the amateurs, or be 30 years old fighting in headgear to handle the pros. I know, I know Oskee had 300+ fights but he turned pro at 20, so.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rigo beating Loma would be an absolutely extraordinary win considering the circumstances.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather had what, 80 fights in the Amateurs? You don't need 300 fights in the amateurs, or be 30 years old fighting in headgear to handle the pros. I know, I know Oskee had 300+ fights but he turned pro at 20, so.


Still got to the top and was a good amateur. Doesn't matter how many, talent will show in the amateurs and flaws will be exposed as you can't hide them fighting the best that often. That's why these guys are the best, that schooling you just can't get easily.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Still got to the top and was a good amateur. Doesn't matter how many, talent will show in the amateurs and flaws will be exposed as you can't hide them fighting the best that often. That's why these guys are the best, that schooling you just can't get easily.


Schooling? It's in the blood. Most of them have their dad as their trainers.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

In regards to top amateurs making top pros its a complete mix. They will probably mostly have been national amateurs anyway but in recent years weve had Pacquaio who boxed for Phillipines but not at top level, Hopkins who wasnt a great amateur, guys like Toney, Margarito, Arce hardley had any amateur fights. Cant remember Marquez being a noted amateur either though his record is decent. Similarly Tim Bradley had a decent record but wasnt a stand out amateur. You also have guys like Salido who I assume just jumped straight in at 14 lol Chavez jnr had two exhibitions then turned pro.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Go to 4:15. That's the cleanest Lomachenko has ever been hit, I can see Rigo landing that shot as Loma is coming in. Selimov really gave Lomachenko a tough time in all of their fights, he's a counter punching southpaw. Toledo had his moments as well. This is a tough style for Lomachenko and it will not be a walkover. If Rigo's chin holds up (I think it will with the extra weight) then we are in for an extremely competitive fight. This isn't GRJ or Walters we are talking about, this is fucking Rigondeaux. The GOAT Cuban. 8 pounds difference on fight night means nothing, Rigo is used to a greater weight disparity than that.These are both guys who rely on their skills. 
To me this is the end of boxing, this is the greatest match up that can be made and everything afterwards is going to be relatively meaningless.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't worry guys, Sugandeaux got this.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Go to 4:15. That's the cleanest Lomachenko has ever been hit, I can see Rigo landing that shot as Loma is coming in. Selimov really gave Lomachenko a tough time in all of their fights, he's a counter punching southpaw. Toledo had his moments as well. This is a tough style for Lomachenko and it will not be a walkover. If Rigo's chin holds up (I think it will with the extra weight) then we are in for an extremely competitive fight. This isn't GRJ or Walters we are talking about, this is fucking Rigondeaux. The GOAT Cuban. 8 pounds difference on fight night means nothing, Rigo is used to a greater weight disparity than that.These are both guys who rely on their skills.
> To me this is the end of boxing, this is the greatest match up that can be made and everything afterwards is going to be relatively meaningless.


I see what you're doing here.

Deliberately dismissing the advantages Loma has so you can claim a Loma victory up there with the greatest wins in boxing history. Am I right ?

Loma will probably win for obvious reasons and when he does we all know what you're gonna start spouting on here :lol:

A Rigo win is very special though. 'Daring to be Great' if I've ever seen it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> I see what you're doing here.
> 
> Deliberately dismissing the advantages Loma has so you can claim a Loma victory up there with the greatest wins in boxing history. Am I right ?
> 
> ...


What have I said that isn't true? Loma will be smaller and lighter than most of Rigo's opponents, and Loma is a pure boxer.
I think Rigo is going to be able to do it, and I hope he does. The agenda here is with people like you who like to hate on certain fighters. I've always been honest, it's only because others don't seem to understand what I understand that it comes across as hyperbole.
I don't care about 'the greatest wins in boxing history'. Honestly I doubt I'll watch as much boxing after this fight, I don't love the sport as much as I used to. And these two guys in the ring is as good as it gets.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What have I said that isn't true? Loma will be smaller and lighter than most of Rigo's opponents, and Loma is a pure boxer.
> I think Rigo is going to be able to do it, and I hope he does. The agenda here is with people like you who like to hate on certain fighters. I've always been honest, it's only because others don't seem to understand what I understand that it comes across as hyperbole.
> I don't care about 'the greatest wins in boxing history'. Honestly I doubt I'll watch as much boxing after this fight, I don't love the sport as much as I used to. And these two guys in the ring is as good as it gets.


I still see what you're doing here.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Go to 4:15. That's the cleanest Lomachenko has ever been hit, I can see Rigo landing that shot as Loma is coming in. Selimov really gave Lomachenko a tough time in all of their fights, he's a counter punching southpaw. Toledo had his moments as well. This is a tough style for Lomachenko and it will not be a walkover. If Rigo's chin holds up (I think it will with the extra weight) then we are in for an extremely competitive fight. This isn't GRJ or Walters we are talking about, this is fucking Rigondeaux. The GOAT Cuban. 8 pounds difference on fight night means nothing, Rigo is used to a greater weight disparity than that.These are both guys who rely on their skills.
> To me this is the end of boxing, this is the greatest match up that can be made and everything afterwards is going to be relatively meaningless.


This would be a 50/50 fight if they both fought in the same weight class and if one fighter wasn't 37 years old. If you're favoring Rigondeaux then you're surely conceding that Rigondeaux is the superior fighter given that he's much smaller and way older. Is that what I'm hearing from you?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> This would be a 50/50 fight if they both fought in the same weight class and if one fighter wasn't 37 years old. If you're favoring Rigondeaux then you're surely conceding that Rigondeaux is the superior fighter given that he's much smaller and way older. Is that what I'm hearing from you?


First of all, what do you mean by 'superior'? Boxing is about timing and styles. Rigo is a master at his dimension, and that dimension may be enough to outpoint Lomachenko if it proves to be enough of a stylistic advantage and Rigo fights a perfect game plan. Rigo is a once in a lifetime talent and I believe he can pull lightning out of a bottle on the right night with the extra weight on him.
Lomachenko is the most complete fighter I've ever seen, the GOAT as far as I'm concerned. He has more dimensions and more skills than any fighter who has ever lived. That doesn't mean he can't lose a sporting contest against a once in a lifetime talent. If they fought in the same weight class it wouldn't make any difference. Rigo has shown that he is still as sharp and disciplined as ever so I don't care what his alleged age is. This will be a smaller size difference than Rigo is used to, he will be heavier than usual (~130 pounds) and there's a clause that Loma can't be over 138 pounds on fight night. 
It's a shame that dummies like to think in black and white and can't appreciate the boxing genius and brilliance involved in this highly competitive match up. I'll enjoy the hell out of it then I'll stop coming round here as much, the fact that there are simpletons here that think in terms such as 'superior fighter' because of 2 minus 1 without considering the context and all the variables will make it easy to stay away from here. Boxing isn't even appreciated by boxing fans, for the most part it's some immature idol worshipping and projection onto hero figures. I'm one of the few who actually appreciates the sport in itself, as a creative and aesthetically pleasing expression and demonstration of will to power through a pure and honest athletic contest.
Most on here act as if it's a dick swinging contest.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

rossco said:


> I see what you're doing here.
> 
> Deliberately dismissing the advantages Loma has so you can claim a Loma victory up there with the greatest wins in boxing history. Am I right ?
> 
> ...


:rofl what a terrible crime hyping up a superfight


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Liquid Swords said:


> Boxing isn't even appreciated by boxing fans, for the most part it's some immature idol worshipping and projection onto hero figures. I'm one of the few who actually appreciates the sport in itself, as a creative and aesthetically pleasing expression and demonstration of will to power through a pure and honest athletic contest.


So poetically accurate, @V-2.










Loma truly brings out the best in humanity.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> So poetically accurate, @V-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post you quoted is pretentious as fuck les.

I'm still cringing from reading it, I'm gonna log off.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl what a terrible crime hyping up a superfight


:lol:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> First of all, what do you mean by 'superior'? Boxing is about timing and styles. Rigo is a master at his dimension, and that dimension may be enough to outpoint Lomachenko if it proves to be enough of a stylistic advantage and Rigo fights a perfect game plan. Rigo is a once in a lifetime talent and I believe he can pull lightning out of a bottle on the right night with the extra weight on him.
> Lomachenko is the most complete fighter I've ever seen, the GOAT as far as I'm concerned. He has more dimensions and more skills than any fighter who has ever lived. That doesn't mean he can't lose a sporting contest against a once in a lifetime talent. If they fought in the same weight class it wouldn't make any difference. Rigo has shown that he is still as sharp and disciplined as ever so I don't care what his alleged age is. This will be a smaller size difference than Rigo is used to, he will be heavier than usual (~130 pounds) and there's a clause that Loma can't be over 138 pounds on fight night.
> It's a shame that dummies like to think in black and white and can't appreciate the boxing genius and brilliance involved in this highly competitive match up. I'll enjoy the hell out of it then I'll stop coming round here as much, the fact that there are simpletons here that think in terms such as 'superior fighter' because of 2 minus 1 without considering the context and all the variables will make it easy to stay away from here. Boxing isn't even appreciated by boxing fans, for the most part it's some immature idol worshipping and projection onto hero figures. I'm one of the few who actually appreciates the sport in itself, as a creative and aesthetically pleasing expression and demonstration of will to power through a pure and honest athletic contest.
> Most on here act as if it's a dick swinging contest.


I'll leave this here. Funny how your tune changed when he's about to fight your idol. Your agenda is clear rossco hit the nail on the head. Carry on.


Dealt_with said:


> Rigo can't really beat anyone comfortably at any weight division. Dude is shot, should definitely retire.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> I'll leave this here. Funny how your tune changed when he's about to fight your idol. Your agenda is clear rossco hit the nail on the head. Carry on.


:lol:

He didn't take it too well well when I dealt_with him before and after the Salido fight, pointing out the exact style points, pro boxing advances, shady tactics and weight game that of course eventually ended up deciding the outcome, ending Loma's great 1-0 unbeaten pro run. Of course this Loma fanboy / 2nd cousin laughed hard before how "an over the hill, 12-loss, no-name crude slugger" (he'd probably never heard of before) was going to even touch his 50000-1 superstar Idol, let alone win the fight. Even the idea of a possible loss was so out of his world, I'm glad he came back with BS excuses instead of committing suicide when Salido introduced Loma to prizefighting.

Whenever there's a discussion of a famed amateur turning pro and thinking he can go for a belt right away (I can respect the bravery), I always link that fight and it should calm him down. Apparently, in dealt_with land, Lomachenko is still unbeaten and that loss shouldn't count for (insert random silly reason).


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

rossco said:


> I still see what you're doing here.


:good

Let me refresh your memory @Dealt_with :



Dealt_with said:


> There are no real challenges. GRJ and Walters weren't, Garcia and *Rigo* aren't.





Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is done. Stick a fork in him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BbqTqW_F2Bd/

Rigo troll


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> I'll leave this here. Funny how your tune changed when he's about to fight your idol. Your agenda is clear rossco hit the nail on the head. Carry on.





REDC said:


> :good
> 
> Let me refresh your memory @Dealt_with :


Good finds...and I can add to that...

_"*Head to head it's a mismatch*, not just the size issue (which is overplayed). Rigo knows what's up, and that's why he dodged the fight with Vasyl."_

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/did-lomachenko-surpass-rigondeaux.85524/#post-2536776

"*Rigo is done to anybody who has an eye for movement. He can't judge range, react, and he doesn't have the bounce in his legs that he used to*. He has never looked like that until recently. *He is small and 35 years old*, had 400 amateur fights and he spent years smoking and drinking..."

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-do-vs-frampton-lsc.82250/page-2#post-2410285

"*He'd simply and easily beat Rigo up* on the inside. I don't even care for the fight anymore, I think the only purpose for it at this point is Lomachenko's brand - beating a fellow double gold medallist."

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...herworldly-terrible.77860/page-2#post-2274181

"Late notice for Rigo, but he is looking poor. Regardless *I can't understand anyone believing that this guy can beat Lomachenko."

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-canelo-alvarez-rbr.77841/page-8#post-2272453

"Lomachenko is the far more versatile fighter, the far more complete fighter. We're not talking about Donaire here, Loma is something that Rigo has never seen before. Loma has dealt with Rigo style plenty of times before...Rigo would get completely outclassed, I am sure of that. Loma was the better amateur as well."

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...less-than-10-fights.73175/page-2#post-2177234

"Rigo is too one dimensional and too similar to what Loma has dealt with in the amateurs time and time again."

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-lomachenko-126-130.70761/page-2#post-2117796
*
Honestly...I could go on. The ONE thing that to be fair to him, he has consistently said, is that the size thing is irrelevant. He has said this from way back. And, you could argue (as I am sure he will) that some of his comments on Rigo were about him looking bad in a given fight. But you cannot make posts over years stating that Loma would outclass him, beat him up on the inside, that Rigo has no chance, that's it not a tough fight, that Rigo is too similar to people Loma dealt with in the ams, and then add in that Rigo is done, his judgement of space has gone etc etc...

Only to suddenly start saying it's a super close fight, and Loma might lose as it's incredibly tough. :lol: It's about as transparent an agenda as you are likely to find. And as for wanting Rigo to win....:lol: Fuck off.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

[deleted]


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Good finds...and I can add to that...
> 
> _"*Head to head it's a mismatch*, not just the size issue (which is overplayed). Rigo knows what's up, and that's why he dodged the fight with Vasyl."_
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to address these posts but it seems even some of the more intelligent posters (relatively speaking) have decided to dumb themselves down for the agenda of discrediting what I am saying now.

Context. Rigo looked like junk against Amagasa. He showed no desire around that time to face Lomachenko. He clearly ducked Lomachenko. So I came to the conclusion at the time based on his most recent performance and the fact that he didn't want to challenge himself that he was done, he was expired. There was likely some emotional bias on my behalf to discredit Rigo due to my frustration at top opponents not wanting to fight Lomachenko.
So now go and look at my comments after Rigo's most recent fight. Have a look at the difference. Keep in mind those posts were made before the Lomachenko fight was even mentioned. So I had changed my tune before you dummies decided that I have some agenda in regards to the Lomachenko-Rigo fight. This time Rigondeaux has pursued the fight, on social media accounts he has been aggressively pushing for the fight. My current thoughts are that Rigo didn't train seriously for the Amagasa fight (and I think one fight after that where Rigo's movement looked poor?), as I said in that post that is quoted; I have an eye for movement.
Rigondeaux is training hard, he believes in himself, he looks good, and his movement looks good.
Nothing that is quoted is untrue, and logically I think Lomachenko will win. I think Rigo with the intangibles and the things mentioned has what it takes for the upset, and I'm hoping he does it.

With all that aside, why in the fuck would I not be allowed to change my mind? You weak, cowardly imbeciles. Have a look at Nietzsche's 'A Firm Reputation' 296 from The Gay Science.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

What makes anyone stupid enough to believe that I would care enough to have an agenda about a boxer and a boxing match? When I was calling Lomachenko the GOAT that was just me with my obviously superior perception and judgement calling it as honestly as I can see it. I didn’t and I don’t give a fuck what anyone thought of Lomachenko. I was just telling what it is. People claimed that I was making them discredit and think badly of Lomachenko because of the way I talked about his skills. Did I change anything in that regard? Of course I fucking didn’t, because I don’t care what anyone thinks.
I’ve just told you that I’m not going to be posting much (if at all) after this fight because from my view it is all downhill after this fight, it’s the pinnacle of the sport as far as I’m concerned.
So again, tell me why I would suddenly change my pattern of being honest and calling it as it is simply from a motive of getting Lomachenko more credit from a bunch of imbeciles on a boxing forum? When that has clearly not been a concern of mine in the past? 
Thinking isn’t that hard is it?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Context. Rigo looked like junk against Amagasa. He showed no desire around that time to face Lomachenko. He clearly ducked Lomachenko. So I came to the conclusion at the time based on his most recent performance and the fact that he didn't want to challenge himself that he was done, he was expired. There was likely some emotional bias on my behalf to discredit Rigo due to my frustration at top opponents not wanting to fight Lomachenko.
> 
> So now go and look at my comments after Rigo's most recent fight. Have a look at the difference. Keep in mind those posts were made before the Lomachenko fight was even mentioned. So I had changed my tune before you dummies decided that I have some agenda in regards to the Lomachenko-Rigo fight. This time Rigondeaux has pursued the fight, on social media accounts he has been aggressively pushing for the fight. My current thoughts are that Rigo didn't train seriously for the Amagasa fight (and I think one fight after that where Rigo's movement looked poor?), as I said in that post that is quoted; I have an eye for movement.
> Rigondeaux is training hard, he believes in himself, he looks good, and his movement looks good.
> Nothing that is quoted is untrue, and logically I think Lomachenko will win. I think Rigo with the intangibles and the things mentioned has what it takes for the upset, and I'm hoping he does it.


That's fine, but it does not alter the fact that you said Rigo is simply not as good as Loma and that it would result in Rigo being outclassed. You have said that Rigo has never faced someone like Loma (true) and that Loma has faced plenty like Rigo, although not quite as good. You have said Rigo would get busted up inside, that it would not be close.

You have every right to change your mind on how Rigo has looked, but no..you cannot change your mind on the history of their careers and how this has shaped them for a clash. You have said that Loma is simply too much in every area for Rigo. I agree.

You're now playing up how much of a threat Rigo is to add shine to a Loma win. I think it is a tough fight, and I think Loma deserves huge respect if he wins in style. But I expect him to win too, and you should be saying pretty much this, and not that Rigo could well win, or that you want Rigo to win. I don't believe for a second that you want Rigo to win. Why would you? Loma is your favourite fighter, and you have championed him here before he turned pro. You have been annoyed by Rigo and while you like him, he's never been your favourite, so it's ridiculous to suggest you now want him to win.

You can hurl insults and call me an imbecile or whatever you like, not a person on the boards believes you want Loma to lose, and nor should you. Because if he loses, then his chance to cement greatness as a pro takes a serious blow. He will have fought one other ATG talent and lost. The chances to fight many others won't be that great.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why does anyone reply to him?


I will never understand it

(yes i know i spent 2 years doing the same with rob but this is different)


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

@Strike 
Rigondeaux has been my favorite at one time and he's always been in my list of favorites. Since you like going through my old posts you'll be able to see that.

Have you ever thought about a fight in more depth when it gets made? Have you thought about it in more depth as a fight approaches? Have you taken career trajectory and context into account when determining a likely outcome for a fight?
Or do you views stay rigidly fixed despite any of those factors and the million variables that are always changing?

I've already explained that Lomachenko's initial arrogance about this contest turned me off. I've already explained that I find Rigondeaux hilarious with his trolling. As of this moment I truly want Rigondeaux to win. I think it's in this thread that I explained why that is in detail.
Now tell me again, why in the fuck would I care what anybody here thinks about Lomachenko? Is the way I describe the context of a fight that influential? Of course it fucking isn't it, I'm sure everyone here cares as little about my opinion as I care about theirs. I don't care about Lomachenko's legacy, he's the best boxer I've ever seen. Why do I care about his 'greatness'? Does anybody live through an athlete that much that they are actually concerned about another mans reputation among random people? Give me a fucking break. I'm not calling you an imbecile to be insulting, I'm calling you an imbecile to be descriptive.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> @Strike
> Rigondeaux has been my favorite at one time and he's always been in my list of favorites. Since you like going through my old posts you'll be able to see that.


I've literally never gone through your old posts until today. The quotes that others put down were stand out, so I checked for myself.


Dealt_with said:


> Have you ever thought about a fight in more depth when it gets made? Have you thought about it in more depth as a fight approaches? Have you taken career trajectory and context into account when determining a likely outcome for a fight?
> Or do you views stay rigidly fixed despite any of those factors and the million variables that are always changing?


Again, that's fine. But nothing has changed about how they each fight, their respective abilities and strengths or their fight experience. 


Dealt_with said:


> I've already explained that Lomachenko's initial arrogance about this contest turned me off. I've already explained that I find Rigondeaux hilarious with his trolling. As of this moment I truly want Rigondeaux to win. I think it's in this thread that I explained why that is in detail.


Fair enough, I will take you at your word as I do with most posters, as it's pointless to even discuss things with someone if you're just going to call them a liar. I find it odd that you want a guy who you have touted for so long to lose, but it makes sense to a degree if you hate arrogance in a fighter.



Dealt_with said:


> Now tell me again, why in the fuck would I care what anybody here thinks about Lomachenko? Is the way I describe the context of a fight that influential? Of course it fucking isn't it, I'm sure everyone here cares as little about my opinion as I care about theirs. I don't care about Lomachenko's legacy, he's the best boxer I've ever seen. Why do I care about his 'greatness'? Does anybody live through an athlete that much that they are actually concerned about another mans reputation among random people? Give me a fucking break.


Most people do get invested in sports players and teams. I fully accept that it's logically ridiculous, but it's also what makes sport great. Someone who does not actually support a football team can be entertained by watching goals and highlights, but they can NEVER get the joy from the sport that a fan does when their team scores a last minute winner.

With individual sports there is usually a sort of self satisfaction in being right about someone, or in watching someone rise to prominence when you spotted them earlier. I was saying Federer was the most gifted tennis player ever in 2003...it was pleasing to see him go on to prove himself and I'd be lying if I said I had not got invested in his career and become a huge fan. Deep down, I know it's ridiculous...I earn nothing from it, I don't care about him as an individual, and I'm not living vicariously through his achievements, it's just a normal human reaction.

If Loma loses to Rigo then gets KO'd by Garcia, and lost a rematch to GRJ...it would be odd that you would not care at all about being proved completely wrong about him being the GOAT. It would be unusual that you did not feel disappointed to not see him live up to the talent he had shown. But...everyone's different. If sport does not resonate with you in that way, then fair enough...I know for people who are not sports fans, they find it truly bizarre that anyone can care.


Dealt_with said:


> I'm not calling you an imbecile to be insulting, I'm calling you an imbecile to be descriptive.


The two are not mutually exclusive, and this is laughably stupid as an argument. If you call someone an insulting description, then you're using it to be insulting. If you really struggle to distinguish between the two (which you don't, you're being disingenuous) then it's like this. If you say "Don't be stupid" then you're not insulting someone, you describing what you think about their line of argument. If you say "You're fucking stupid", you're being insulting while describing what you think of their argument.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> I've literally never gone through your old posts until today. The quotes that others put down were stand out, so I checked for myself.
> 
> Again, that's fine. But nothing has changed about how they each fight, their respective abilities and strengths or their fight experience.
> 
> ...


So you cherry picked some quotes out of context to make your argument. Gotcha.

In sports a team can win one day and lose the next. If Nadal beats Federer in a tournament that doesn't mean he is historically or even currently 'greater'. Context and variables, no less applicable here than in a tennis match.

If Lomachenko lost those fights it would mean nothing to me. I've already said his prime was in 2009, I've already said and seen that he is the most compete fighter ever. What he has done as a pro has just been confirmation of what I know. Look at my posts after the Salido 'loss' and you'll note that my views and tone regarding Lomachenko did not change at all. I consider amateur boxing the real sport of boxing, and that's where Lomachenko proved he was the GOAT. Loma vs Rigo is so special because it's a match up between the GOAT amateur and a contender for GOAT amateur. Their pro careers really mean very little to me.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> So you cherry picked some quotes out of context to make your argument. Gotcha.


Nope. The quotes were about Loma potentially fighting Rigo. Cherry picking is taking a comment without any surrounding context and applying it to a scenario that has changed. I did the opposite of that. I quoted you talking about Loma vs Rigo...and why Loma would win easily, and these quotes were mainly about how Rigo had never faced someone like Loma, but the reverse was not true, and that Loma had shown he had more to his arsenal. Nothing that has happened since those quotes has altered this scenario.

The quotes fit perfectly into the context of the posts, and the current context. They were about Loma vs Rigo as a clash, they were brought up in a thread about the upcoming Loma vs Rigo clash. They are in context, pertinent to the discussion, and the ONLY one that can be said to not apply is the one about Rigo being past it.

All the stuff about how Loma has too much, will smash him up on the inside and how he was the better amateur too...none of that has changed.


Dealt_with said:


> In sports a team can win one day and lose the next. If Nadal beats Federer in a tournament that doesn't mean he is historically or even currently 'greater'. Context and variables, no less applicable here than in a tennis match.


It's not the same, because tennis players play the best repeatedly. Boxers perform in a sport where they might only meet their biggest rivals once, maybe twice and in unusual cases three times at most. Boxers are defined by the "big nights". Federer losing to Nadal in one match will offer numerous chances for redemption. For sure, Rigo winning does not mean Loma cannot be greater than Rigo...but in a short pro career, two losses stands out, and the only elite talent he has faced being a loss will matter.


Dealt_with said:


> If Lomachenko lost those fights it would mean nothing to me. I've already said his prime was in 2009, I've already said and seen that he is the most compete fighter ever. What he has done as a pro has just been confirmation of what I know. Look at my posts after the Salido 'loss' and you'll note that my views and tone regarding Lomachenko did not change at all. I consider amateur boxing the real sport of boxing, and that's where Lomachenko proved he was the GOAT. Loma vs Rigo is so special because it's a match up between the GOAT amateur and a contender for GOAT amateur. Their pro careers really mean very little to me.


Fair enough. No idea how on earth you think amateur boxing was the better version of the sport when it was 4 rounds, with head guards, no extra points for KD's and with even less chance to avoid corrupt scoring than in the pro game. At least in pro boxing you have longer in which to get the stoppage or make it difficult for a total robbery.

But if that's your view, then fair enough.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Nope. The quotes were about Loma potentially fighting Rigo. Cherry picking is taking a comment without any surrounding context and applying it to a scenario that has changed. I did the opposite of that. I quoted you talking about Loma vs Rigo...and why Loma would win easily, and these quotes were mainly about how Rigo had never faced someone like Loma, but the reverse was not true, and that Loma had shown he had more to his arsenal. Nothing that has happened since those quotes has altered this scenario.
> 
> The quotes fit perfectly into the context of the posts, and the current context. They were about Loma vs Rigo as a clash, they were brought up in a thread about the upcoming Loma vs Rigo clash. They are in context, pertinent to the discussion, and the ONLY one that can be said to not apply is the one about Rigo being past it.
> 
> All the stuff about how Loma has too much, will smash him up on the inside and how he was the better amateur too...none of that has changed.


They are absolutely not in context. Those quotes are only really relevant to that exact time. Years before Pac fought DLH I said that match up was ridiculous and Pac would get destroyed because he was too small. When the fight came around some things had changed. That's what happens, and if you were being honest you'd admit that my predictions within the timeframe of the fight being made and the fight actually approaching should carry a hell of a lot more weight and accuracy than a prediction made years ago when the fighters were in different form. Wouldn't my thoughts now be indicative of my current hopes and predictions? The only way they wouldn't be is if you actually believe that I'm a liar and that I have some sort of conspiracy to gain Lomachenko more credit if he wins on this forum. As I've explained in previous posts that's a really foolish idea if you've thought about it for more than a second.

There are things I said about Lomachenko that haven't changed, he's still the better amateur, he'd still destroy Rigondeaux on the inside, he still has more tools and dimensions to his game. What have I said that contradicts that? The only thing that has changed is my thought that Lomachenko has too much for Rigo. At the time I absolutely believed that. Now I believe that Rigo has found something extra in himself and can pull off an unlikely victory. It's not a mathematical equation, I still think Loma is everything I said he is. I think if Rigo fights a perfect fight from the outside he can potentially win. As I said in this thread, I don't like that his trainer is throwing same tempo shots from mid and close range. That doesn't bode well for Rigo. I do hope Rigondeaux wins, as I've explained in this thread. I hope that he retires afterwards, I think this is his last great effort before he is done. Lomachenko can still do plenty of quality work as a pro and earn himself some money afterwards. It's a greater achievement for Rigondeaux than it is for Lomachenko. I want to see a great fighter who I have been a big fan of for a long time overcome the odds. That shouldn't be hard for anyone to believe. Right now I'm more of a Rigondeaux fan than a Lomachenko fan. I don't have a blind allegiance towards any fighter.
I showed frustration towards Rigo in those posts because at the time he was doing nothing, ducking Lomachenko and disappointing me as a fan with his rare performances in the ring. I showed similar frustration towards other favorites of mine (Ward, Gamboa) when they showed a lack of ambition and I felt they were wasting their talents.
Nothing I say and nothing I have ever said has been contradictory when taking context into account. That's because I am honest, and I don't have any agendas. I don't even know why I've taken the time to explain myself really. Maybe to put this stupid idea to bed so I can try to enjoy the hype of a true super fight. Two two-time gold medalists, it speaks a lot for any so called 'boxing fan' trying to discredit the significance and competiveness of this fight.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> They are absolutely not in context. Those quotes are only really relevant to that exact time. Years before Pac fought DLH I said that match up was ridiculous and Pac would get destroyed because he was too small. When the fight came around some things had changed. That's what happens, and if you were being honest you'd admit that my predictions within the timeframe of the fight being made and the fight actually approaching should carry a hell of a lot more weight and accuracy than a prediction made years ago when the fighters were in different form. Wouldn't my thoughts now be indicative of my current hopes and predictions? The only way they wouldn't be is if you actually believe that I'm a liar and that I have some sort of conspiracy to gain Lomachenko more credit if he wins on this forum. As I've explained in previous posts that's a really foolish idea if you've thought about it for more than a second.


Time changes many things. Changing your view on Rigo in terms of being shot? Yes...that can change...by watching performances after a bad one. However, changing the view around the fighters they had both faced? That only changes if since the comment, Rigo has faced someone remotely similar to Loma. He hasn't.
Changing the view that Loma was a better amateur? Nope. That Loma has more to his game? No...not in 18 months with Rigo doing nothing different in the interim.

I can totally accept that Rigo looks a much greater threat now than he did after a poor performance. But you have been consistent in saying that Rigo is simply not as good as Loma, and that he's not capable of dealing with Loma on the inside. That Rigo simply does not have anything that Loma has not seen before and cannot deal with easily.


Dealt_with said:


> There are things I said about Lomachenko that haven't changed, he's still the better amateur, he'd still destroy Rigondeaux on the inside, he still has more tools and dimensions to his game. What have I said that contradicts that?


Nothing to be fair. But it makes a prediction of a tough fight odd.



Dealt_with said:


> The only thing that has changed is my thought that Lomachenko has too much for Rigo. At the time I absolutely believed that. Now I believe that Rigo has found something extra in himself and can pull off an unlikely victory. It's not a mathematical equation, I still think Loma is everything I said he is. I think if Rigo fights a perfect fight from the outside he can potentially win.


Okay, but I don't see why you no longer think Loma has too much. Nothing that has happened since those comments has shown Rigo as better than his previous best, and Loma has not shown any greater weaknesses. 


Dealt_with said:


> As I said in this thread, I don't like that his trainer is throwing same tempo shots from mid and close range. That doesn't bode well for Rigo. I do hope Rigondeaux wins, as I've explained in this thread. I hope that he retires afterwards, I think this is his last great effort before he is done. Lomachenko can still do plenty of quality work as a pro and earn himself some money afterwards. It's a greater achievement for Rigondeaux than it is for Lomachenko. I want to see a great fighter who I have been a big fan of for a long time overcome the odds. That shouldn't be hard for anyone to believe. Right now I'm more of a Rigondeaux fan than a Lomachenko fan. I don't have a blind allegiance towards any fighter.


Fair enough, no issues with this.



Dealt_with said:


> I showed frustration towards Rigo in those posts because at the time he was doing nothing, ducking Lomachenko and disappointing me as a fan with his rare performances in the ring. I showed similar frustration towards other favorites of mine (Ward, Gamboa) when they showed a lack of ambition and I felt they were wasting their talents.
> Nothing I say and nothing I have ever said has been contradictory when taking context into account. That's because I am honest, and I don't have any agendas. I don't even know why I've taken the time to explain myself really. Maybe to put this stupid idea to bed so I can try to enjoy the hype of a true super fight. Two two-time gold medalists, it speaks a lot for any so called 'boxing fan' trying to discredit the significance and competiveness of this fight.


Again..fair enough.

I will say, I don't see how you can go from thinking Loma smashes him 18 months or 2 years ago to thinking it is super close, as Rigo has not shown anything new in that time, and Loma has not shown some huge dip. But I am hyped for the fight too, and I think some of the change in your stance is reasonable, particularly in regards to who you want to win and why.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

So Rigo has a chance vs a less experienced and smaller version of Loma, but now Loma has grown into a solid 130lber and is looking sensational every fight Rigo, older and less active than he was, has a great chance?

Seems legit.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Strike said:


> Good finds...and I can add to that...
> 
> _"*Head to head it's a mismatch*, not just the size issue (which is overplayed). Rigo knows what's up, and that's why he dodged the fight with Vasyl."_
> 
> ...


Well sir, you handed out one of the most comprehensive ownages of CHB history. Of course it always helps if the poster is throwing easy balls... perhaps Dealt_with is some sort of extra subtle troll? That would make sense.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Time changes many things. Changing your view on Rigo in terms of being shot? Yes...that can change...by watching performances after a bad one. However, changing the view around the fighters they had both faced? That only changes if since the comment, Rigo has faced someone remotely similar to Loma. He hasn't.
> Changing the view that Loma was a better amateur? Nope. That Loma has more to his game? No...not in 18 months with Rigo doing nothing different in the interim.
> 
> I can totally accept that Rigo looks a much greater threat now than he did after a poor performance. But you have been consistent in saying that Rigo is simply not as good as Loma, and that he's not capable of dealing with Loma on the inside. That Rigo simply does not have anything that Loma has not seen before and cannot deal with easily.
> ...


Two years is a long time in boxing. The only change in my view that has been made, and was necessary to make was Rigo's form. Due to his age and his performances I believed he was done. That perception was inaccurate as Rigo looked explosive and powerful again in his most recent contest. We obviously know how motivation changes performance. We know that fighters often look rejuvenated when they move up a weight class later in their career. You can tell that Rigondeaux has the self belief due to the way he pursued the fight and the way he is acting leading up to it. Rigo is showing something new, a hunger and ferocity we haven't seen since the Donaire fight. It's perfectly reasonable to assume he will rise to the challenge of his opponent again. He is still physically able to, contrary to my previous perception. A slide can be psychological, a rejuvenation can be psychological. Rigondeaux has obviously been training hard and keeping himself in good shape between recent fights. I believe he realizes it's now or never for his pro career.
If Rigondeaux can beat Lomachenko that doesn't make him the better fighter. It makes him the guy who fought his game plan and won the sporting contest on the night. We only have to look at the Salido fight, Salido can't carry Lomachenko's jockstrap but conditions came together on the night for Salido to officially come away with the win. I'm not saying that Rigo needs to cheat and get favors from the ref and judges to get the win, he obviously doesn't have to sink to that as he is a sportsman and a quality operator. But he can fight the perfect game plan and edge out a points victory. I give Lomachenko an 80% chance of winning, but the door is open and if anyone can do it it's Rigondeaux.
Another factor is Lomachenko's less than optimal motivation for this fight. We saw against Marriaga that Lomachenko was defensively careless at times and got caught by looping punches. Rigondeaux throws looping punches, and Rigondeaux really pushed for it after the Marriaga fight. He sees vulnerability there.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Well sir, you handed out one of the most comprehensive ownages of CHB history. Of course it always helps if the poster is throwing easy balls... perhaps Dealt_with is some sort of extra subtle troll? That would make sense.


If you were intelligent and honest enough to read my posts you wouldn't be saying this dumb shit. I'm sure even Strike wouldn't claim there was any 'ownage' (to use your moronic juvenile term) going on.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Two years is a long time in boxing. The only change in my view that has been made, and was necessary to make was Rigo's form.


His form vs Jazza dickens and an NC vs Moises Flores?

A total of 3 rounds over 2 years?

Come on...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> So Rigo has a chance vs a less experienced and smaller version of Loma, but now Loma has grown into a solid 130lber and is looking sensational every fight Rigo, older and less active than he was, has a great chance?
> 
> Seems legit.


If you're saying that's my claim then you're way off base. A couple of years ago I said and believed that Rigo had no chance. I'm now saying there is a chance and I hope to see it happen.
Lomachenko hasn't grown into anything, he fought at 132 in the amateurs, he weighs in at 135-140 as a pro regardless if he's in the 126 or 130 weight division. Rigo is going to be bigger and stronger than ever before, he's been lifting weights and there's a clause that Lomachenko can't weigh more than 138. Rigo has fought guys bigger than that when he was smaller than he will be. Not to mention that these are pure boxers, this is about skills.
But yeah, nice try at distorting the facts.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> His form vs Jazza dickens and an NC vs Moises Flores?
> 
> A total of 3 rounds over 2 years?
> 
> Come on...


I follow Rigondeaux on all his social media accounts, I see the training and I know how he rises to his opponent. I only need to see one round to see explosiveness and sharpness of movement. When a fighter is shot their legs have no spring. We saw that during that Amagasa period, we saw that with Jones v Tarver, we saw that with Sergio vs Cotto. Well some of us see things.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you're saying that's my claim then you're way off base. A couple of years ago I said and believed that Rigo had no chance. I'm now saying there is a chance and I hope to see it happen.
> Lomachenko hasn't grown into anything, he fought at 132 in the amateurs, he weighs in at 135-140 as a pro regardless if he's in the 126 or 130 weight division. Rigo is going to be bigger and stronger than ever before, he's been lifting weights and there's a clause that Lomachenko can't weigh more than 138. Rigo has fought guys bigger than that when he was smaller than he will be. Not to mention that these are pure boxers, this is about skills.
> But yeah, nice try at distorting the facts.


But you are basing your change of opinion on nothing. Rigo has done nothing in that time that suggests he has a bigger chance now than 2 years ago.

Size matters even when its two skillful fighters. If anything its more difficult. If Rigo was fighting Jason Sosa or someone like that his speed and movement advantage could make up for the size difference. That wont be the case vs Loma, at least not enough to make it an even fight.

You are very transparent tbh. You trying to make it sound more difficult than it is so that you can say how great a win it is for Loma when he takes it. If it is even competitive I would count that as a W for Rigondeaux


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I follow Rigondeaux on all his social media accounts, I see the training and I know how he rises to his opponent. I only need to see one round to see explosiveness and sharpness of movement. When a fighter is shot their legs have no spring. We saw that during that Amagasa period, we saw that with Jones v Tarver, we saw that with Sergio vs Cotto. Well some of us see things.


What so you changed your opinion based on a few social media clips :lol:

ffs


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> But you are basing your change of opinion on nothing. Rigo has done nothing in that time that suggests he has a bigger chance now than 2 years ago.
> 
> Size matters even when its two skillful fighters. If anything its more difficult. If Rigo was fighting Jason Sosa or someone like that his speed and movement advantage could make up for the size difference. That wont be the case vs Loma, at least not enough to make it an even fight.
> 
> You are very transparent tbh. You trying to make it sound more difficult than it is so that you can say how great a win it is for Loma when he takes it. If it is even competitive I would count that as a W for Rigondeaux


Read my extensive posts in this thread. If Lomachenko wins it means little unless he is completely dominant. If Rigondeaux wins it's one of the greatest victories in the history of boxing. You are completely misunderstanding and misrepresenting what I'm saying.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> What so you changed your opinion based on a few social media clips :lol:
> 
> ffs


Haha no you fucking retard, learn to read


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Read my extensive posts in this thread. If Lomachenko wins it means little unless he is completely dominant. If Rigondeaux wins it's one of the greatest victories in the history of boxing. You are completely misunderstanding and misrepresenting what I'm saying.


Here is a post from you saying how competitive this fight will be...



Dealt_with said:


> Go to 4:15. That's the cleanest Lomachenko has ever been hit, I can see Rigo landing that shot as Loma is coming in. Selimov really gave Lomachenko a tough time in all of their fights, he's a counter punching southpaw. Toledo had his moments as well. *This is a tough style for Lomachenko and it will not be a walkover*. If Rigo's chin holds up (I think it will with the extra weight) then *we are in for an extremely competitive fight.* This isn't GRJ or Walters we are talking about, this is fucking Rigondeaux. The GOAT Cuban. 8 pounds difference on fight night means nothing, Rigo is used to a greater weight disparity than that.These are both guys who rely on their skills.
> To me this is the end of boxing, this is the greatest match up that can be made and everything afterwards is going to be relatively meaningless.


...when before you were saying that it was mismatch, as per the many posts that @Strike has posted. The difference between you saying it would be a mismatch and now is a win over Jazza Dickens, a 1 round NC vs Flores and some social media posts.

Just stop. This is just as much of a mismatch, more so in my opinion, than it was in the past.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Do not take dealt with seriously


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Great posts from @Strike over these last several pages. Kept it respectful while delivering a pointed and ruinous critique.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, early December. Seems like I'm ready. I've never jacked it thinking about a fight happening but this one excites me so much. I'm leaning toward Loma, imho he can only get better whereas Rigo is more likely to decline if not already. Not counting Rigo out and I hope this fight closes out the year as far as '17 superfights go.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Great posts from @Strike over these last several pages. Kept it respectful while delivering a pointed and ruinous critique.


Please, anybody who is honest and unbiased would see that I explained everything satisfactorily down to the last detail. Strike retreated further and further from his original position.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Here is a post from you saying how competitive this fight will be...
> 
> ...when before you were saying that it was mismatch, as per the many posts that @Strike has posted. The difference between you saying it would be a mismatch and now is a win over Jazza Dickens, a 1 round NC vs Flores and some social media posts.
> 
> Just stop. This is just as much of a mismatch, more so in my opinion, than it was in the past.


People care about your opinion even less than mine, so STFU


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> People care about your opinion even less than mine, *so STFU*


:lol:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Please, anybody who is honest and unbiased would see that I explained everything satisfactorily down to the last detail. Strike retreated further and further from his original position.


Only one person has retreated further and further from his original position.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Only one person has retreated further and further from his original position.


That I think Rigo is going to win and that I didn't give him a chance two years before? How has that changed? The level of intellect in this place..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

turbotime said:


> leads a healthy lifestyle


Tobacco, beer, McDonald's and escorts ?


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

1) this was a woodshedding
2) love that there has been a 138 rehydration limit introduced


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> If you were intelligent and honest enough to read my posts you wouldn't be saying this dumb shit. I'm sure even Strike wouldn't claim there was any 'ownage' (to use your moronic juvenile term) going on.


Look lad, let's just find a common denominator. You pointed out in several previous posts which you cannot take back, that Rigo is too old and too small. That is a fair observation, most of us agree. That's why it will count into however we judge the fight outcome, whoever wins, it's only fair.

Watching them for years though, ams and pros included, I'd pick a prime Rigo over a prime Loma in either format, and skill-wise they are not far apart (I'd say Loma is faster and does a little more but Rigo has the better timing and nastier power). They however are now pretty far apart in weight and in their primes which is why I give Loma a 2-1 chance here. Although that 33% on Rigo's side might just be enough to pull it off, especially if a little extra weight and sitting down on his shots will find target, I'd say body shots can change the fight. Anything can happen in the right.

While I picked Hopkins over Trinidad and Pavlik, or Salido over Lomachenko in a pro rule fight, there are too many factors in Loma favor so I too pick him for the win, but sure as hell rooting for the guy you say is too old and too small anyway...

WAR RIGO!


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> That I think Rigo is going to win and that I didn't give him a chance two years before? How has that changed? The level of intellect in this place..


As if there's some very complex reasons as to why you all over a sudden think it'll be very competitive :rofl
Personally I think you just got more and more insecure about Loma as the fight gets closer. Few more weeks and you'll say that Rigo is going to KO Loma :lol:


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Before the fight was made:



Dealt_with said:


> _Head to head it's a mismatch._
> 
> Rigo is done to anybody who has an eye for movement. He can't judge range, react, and he doesn't have the bounce in his legs that he used to. He has never looked like that until recently. He is small and 35 years old, had 400 amateur fights and he spent years smoking and drinking...
> 
> ...


After it was signed:



Dealt_with said:


> If Rigo's chin holds up (I think it will with the extra weight) then we are in for an extremely competitive fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Looks like Gary Russell is still salty when asked his opinion on Lomachenko vs Rigo.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Pat Hyland and Oscar Escandon vs Rodriguez, Koaschica, Rocky Martinez, Nicholas Walters, Sosa, Marriaga, Walters and Rigo


Shut up Gary you idiot


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Looks like Gary Russell is still salty when asked his opinion on Lomachenko vs Rigo.


I don't think he's salty, I think he's delusional and he believes what he's saying. That's a broken man.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't think he's salty, I think he's delusional and he believes what he's saying. That's a broken man.


No one cares about this. Just own up to your embarrassing agenda driven posts that's all we want to see.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Looks like Gary Russell is still salty when asked his opinion on Lomachenko vs Rigo.


I guess sometimes you just need delusional thoughts to keep your mental state high. Though Russell Jnr actually comes across that he is high as fuck in that video.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> No one cares about this. Just own up to your embarrassing agenda driven posts that's all we want to see.


https://www.boxingforum24.com/threa...mo-rigondeaux-prediction-thread.597212/page-7


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't think he's salty, I think he's delusional and he believes what he's saying. That's a broken man.


I think he genuinely wants that rematch and believes it will be a different result.

Maybe loma ko next time

He should take the L and not ruin his career by 2 Losses to Loma


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Eastern euro madmen corrupting boxing.

Born to drink, smoke and fight:





2:01-2:26
@dyna
@Vysotsky
@Felix
@Flea Man
@JamieC
@Chinny
@Mexi-Box
@Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK

In the last video he says he did this to improve his chin.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

The only training Vasya did for Rigo:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Eastern euro madmen corrupting boxing.
> 
> Born to drink, smoke and fight:
> 
> ...


God I love a cig or two right before the gym. and one right after. #WarLoma


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The only training Vasya did for Rigo:


I saw that on Instagram last night. Impressive trick; he seems a very nimble, agile guy. A real phenom.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Felix said:


> I saw that on Instagram last night. Impressive trick; he seems a very nimble, agile guy. A real phenom.


On top of that always doing athletic things when he can.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

turbotime said:


> On top of that always doing athletic things when he can.


Yeah I notice that too; walking on his hands or dancing or some kind of outdoor pursuit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Felix said:


> Yeah I notice that too; walking on his hands or dancing or some kind of outdoor pursuit.


He's definitely in a gym culture. Very key


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux to lose his titles even though he's fighting 2 weight classes higher, if he loses.. Fucking sanctioning bodies smh.

http://www.boxingscene.com/rigondeaux-wba-this-canelo-floyd-joshua-ggg--122894


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Rigondeaux to lose his titles even though he's fighting 2 weight classes higher, if he loses.. Fucking sanctioning bodies smh.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/rigondeaux-wba-this-canelo-floyd-joshua-ggg--122894


Wtf??

I don't ever recall hearing some shit like that before...

That's some bull shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fucking shameful and pathetic by the WBA. They should be having the greater interests of boxing at their priority in this case

Sadder for Rigo who has to fall back on very little now if he loses the superfight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck the WB(g)A


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, that's some serious bullshit right there.

How can they even do it? Aren't there, you know, written rules?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing fans: “Belts are meaningless, it’s about the match ups”
Boxing fans: “Man it’s fucking bullshit that he loses his belt for fighting the best possible opponent in another division”

Rigo says himself he wants the best match ups and that he might campaign at 126 after this fight. Who gives a fuck if he has a belt or not, he’s in the twilight of his career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Boxing fans: "Belts are meaningless, it's about the match ups"
> Boxing fans: "Man it's fucking bullshit that he loses his belt for fighting the best possible opponent in another division"
> 
> Rigo says himself he wants the best match ups and that he might campaign at 126 after this fight. Who gives a fuck if he has a belt or not, he's in the twilight of his career.


Belts do mean something for a fighter like Rigondeaux that can't get opponents in the ring with him. If he held all 4 belts, then he could force guys to fight him


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Boxing fans: "Belts are meaningless, it's about the match ups"
> Boxing fans: "Man it's fucking bullshit that he loses his belt for fighting the best possible opponent in another division"
> 
> Rigo says himself he wants the best match ups and that he might campaign at 126 after this fight. Who gives a fuck if he has a belt or not, he's in the twilight of his career.


Belts are meaningless to us. But to anyone who doesnt follow the sport closely (ie, the majority of people who watch boxing) they are important.

In either case, its the ridiculous ruling that most people are pissed about. If he has a mando due and WBA didnt give him a pass to skip it, then he should get stripped. If he does have permission, he should keep his title win or lose.

All this 'if he wins he keeps the belt, if he loses he's stripped' makes no sense. Seems to me like they want to strip him, but dont want to lose the sanctioning fees if Rigo beats Lomachenko on primetime ESPN and becomes a bit of a name (relative to 122 at least).


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Guillermo Rigondeaux - 1957


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Belts are meaningless to us. But to anyone who doesnt follow the sport closely (ie, the majority of people who watch boxing) they are important.
> 
> In either case, its the ridiculous ruling that most people are pissed about. If he has a mando due and WBA didnt give him a pass to skip it, then he should get stripped. If he does have permission, he should keep his title win or lose.
> 
> All this 'if he wins he keeps the belt, if he loses he's stripped' makes no sense. Seems to me like they want to strip him, but dont want to lose the sanctioning fees if Rigo beats Lomachenko on primetime ESPN and becomes a bit of a name (relative to 122 at least).


It's not like Rigo is going to be a star anytime soon. It's weird that he'd lose the belt if he loses at 130, but it is meaningless.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Belts do mean something for a fighter like Rigondeaux that can't get opponents in the ring with him. If he held all 4 belts, then he could force guys to fight him


He's a lifetime away from holding four belts, and I'm not convinced they would make any difference in terms of getting opponents in the ring. Having a belt/s hasn't helped him so far.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He's a lifetime away from holding four belts, and I'm not convinced they would make any difference in terms of getting opponents in the ring. Having a belt/s hasn't helped him so far.


You're right about him ever winning 4 belts. I do think having at least 1 of the belts does help though. He'll have guys who want to unify or mandatories that have to go through him. It may be negligible, but it does matter.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Michael Conlan and Shakur Stevenson have both been added to the under card.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Why did they just come to this ruling 2 weeks before the fight? Maybe had they informed him prior he might have just stayed at 122. Seems like they're tired of him being in possession of the title.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Belts do mean something for a fighter like Rigondeaux that can't get opponents in the ring with him. If he held all 4 belts, then he could force guys to fight him


Exactly. Belts are critical when everyone fears fighting you.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lomachenko rare sparring 2009


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Rigondeaux: I'll put on a masterpiece against Lomachenko*


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Rigo supremely confident. Say's he will ruin Top Rank when he beats Lomachenko and they will never recover from the loss.

http://www.boxingscene.com/rigondeaux-smiles-top-rank-never-recover-from-loma-loss--123024


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Rigo supremely confident. Say's he will ruin Top Rank when he beats Lomachenko and they will never recover from the loss.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/rigondeaux-smiles-top-rank-never-recover-from-loma-loss--123024


Rigo is going to get wasted


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is going to get wasted


 Probably especially with no rehydration clause but you got to like his attitude and balls.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Before the fight was made:
> 
> After it was signed:


lol


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The only training Vasya did for Rigo:


Vasyl is a confirmed Weeabo. This is STRAIGHT from Hajime no Ippo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1840713045956498


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if the odds have closed the closer we're getting to the this fight. I'm actually starting to get antsy the closer to fight night.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

There is no god but Boxing, Loma is the Messenger of Boxing


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loma's most trusted sparring partners


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Who's this?

Loma got a new mrs??

Edit- nevermind, sister

https://www.obozrevatel.com/sport/d...svoej-vneshnostyu-vyizvala-vostorg-v-seti.htm


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Christ. Good genes in that family. Anatoly must have done well for himself


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

stiflers mum said:


> Probably especially with no rehydration clause but you got to like his attitude and balls.


There is a rehydration clause - 138lbs


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> There is a rehydration clause - 138lbs


 Thanks mate. Thought I read there wasn't one. Makes it a bit fairer.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> There is a rehydration clause - 138lbs


Lomachenko ever even been past 138 lbs.? I haven't seen his rehydration weights since his featherweight days, but I remember him coming in around that weight in a recent fight (can't remember which, though).


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937780508783792128
Wylie preaching that truth


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Lomachenko ever even been past 138 lbs.? I haven't seen his rehydration weights since his featherweight days, but I remember him coming in around that weight in a recent fight (can't remember which, though).


Loma was 138 against Gary Russell.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Teddy Atlas commentating on this fight? Teddy lost his mind in the Beterbiev vs Koelling fight. Spend the whole night bullying poor Mark Kriegel, who was making his ESPN debut.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Is Teddy Atlas commentating on this fight? Teddy lost his mind in the Beterbiev vs Koelling fight. Spend the whole night bullying poor Mark Kriegel, who was making his ESPN debut.


If Teddys commentating im putting a uk stream on. Or its going on fkn mute


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Loma vs Rigo Tale of the tape. Very good breakdown of what each fighter brings to the table. Looking forward to this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just my humble opinion, i think Rigo is actually the one who has one punch power but he fights so defensively it hardly becomes a factor in his fights. 

The two weight jump will probably take it out of the equation.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

This is gonna be a massacre.

Loma's fans are gonna go full retard after this you just know it.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone on the fence about who to support here, just take a look at Loma's glasses and then come join me in the Rigo camp


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938497780720504838

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938498363154141186


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Rigo looks exactly like what he is - a bantamweight. Height difference looks more like 3 inches than 2.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Emotional


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938497780720504838
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938498363154141186


Best news of the day. They are spending too much money now to have such lack of professionalism on the broadcast team. The last show was embarrassing, so I figured Teddy's days were numbered.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well it begins. After all these years, of course, I don't mind Teddy. I'll just say you can't say "You're exploring different talent lineups" if Stephen A. Smith is on the broadcast. 2-man booth is ideal. Joe Tess and a fighter. Tim Bradley (who needs reps, but can do the job) Andre Ward or whoever can do an admirable job...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Dreams of better life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's at it again, @bballchump11









Broner's on the run - he knows what's waiting for him behind the bars.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Rigo looks exactly like what he is - a bantamweight. Height difference looks more like 3 inches than 2.


There is more to size than height. Rigo clearly has the wider shoulders and he has the longer reach. It's like people imagined that Rigo would be taller than Loma for some reason. The size difference is nowhere near Donaire or Jap guy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Probably especially with no rehydration clause but you got to like his attitude and balls.


There is a rehydration clause, 138. Loma is smaller than a lot of other Rigo opponents anyway.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Well it begins. After all these years, of course, I don't mind Teddy. I'll just say you can't say "You're exploring different talent lineups" if Stephen A. Smith is on the broadcast. 2-man booth is ideal. Joe Tess and a fighter. Tim Bradley (who needs reps, but can do the job) Andre Ward or whoever can do an admirable job...


Kellerman works for ESPN, they should just get him, but idk if that conflicts with his HBO contract.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Kellerman works for ESPN, they should just get him, but idk if that conflicts with his HBO contract.


Man, cmon. Obviously that is not going to happen. He calls boxing for HBO sports, period. And he certainly cannot be two places at once. If his situation ever changes then we could see something. He is not the addition they need for these shows anyway, imo. 2-man booth, play-by-play guy and a fighter for his perspective. That's what they need, and maybe they're working out a combination that works...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> He's at it again, @bballchump11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: looks like he's picking up his kid


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> This is gonna be a massacre.
> 
> Loma's fans are gonna go full retard after this you just know it.


With good reason.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

REDC said:


> Rigo looks exactly like what he is - a bantamweight. Height difference looks more like 3 inches than 2.


Might be more than that even. Rigo was wearing chunky high tops that likely added an inch to his height, Loma was wearing flat shoes like chucks which add nothing to his height. Loma is far bigger than Rigo, that's pretty clear.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Snowy said:


>


Memories of Kostyas old training


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> With good reason.


Nope.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Awake from your space slumber, @V-2.
The sands of time for El Chacal are running low.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Awake from your space slumber, @V-2.
> The sands of time for El Chacal are running low.


This is an actual Rigo-eye view of Lomachenko


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rigo's size and age will will lose him the fight without a doubt. At least we get this fight even if it's too late for my liking


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

striker said:


> Good observation, if it was Dealt_With's eye view the crotch area would have been included in the picture.


Even dealt with has to laugh at that one :rofl


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Read an article about Rigo who melted his gold medals and made golden teeth from them


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> There is a rehydration clause, 138. Loma is smaller than a lot of other Rigo opponents anyway.


:rofl How much skill did those bigger opponents have?
Loma can weigh as much as he likes in the ring on fight night. Love how you conveniently left that out :lol:

Now, I wonder what the size of the ring will be. Wouldn't be surprised if Arum made sure it's the smallest size available.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Might be more than that even. Rigo was wearing chunky high tops that likely added an inch to his height, Loma was wearing flat shoes like chucks which add nothing to his height. Loma is far bigger than Rigo, that's pretty clear.


Yup and come fight time it's going to be even more apparent..


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

REDC said:


> Rigo looks exactly like what he is - a bantamweight. Height difference looks more like 3 inches than 2.


yea. my thoughts too.
love to see him land some hard body shots though. 16/1 for a rigo win by stoppage. not wrong with dreaming.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm so pumped! :happy :happy


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

turbotime said:


> I'm so pumped! :happy :happy


Wow Rigo looks so nervous there.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Wow Rigo looks so nervous there.


No he doesn't, he's relaxed as hell. That's an older video, if he was nervous about anything it would be due to talking to that whore.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is there a stream for the weigh in its in 35mins right?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Weigh in just started. On ESPN2 for people in the states. Diaz 129.4 and Cruz 132.6.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Rigondeaux: 128.4
Lomachenko: 129


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Staredown was good...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo is shorter and bigger than Loma. Wider frame, more muscular, longer reach. No excuses for anyone here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is shorter and bigger than Loma. Wider frame, more muscular, longer reach. No excuses for anyone here.


:lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is shorter and bigger than Loma. Wider frame, more muscular, longer reach. No excuses for anyone here.


In that case add 5 spots to the 10 Siri was already going to move up on the all time list.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

REDC said:


> Wow Rigo looks so nervous there.


Sarcasm?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is shorter and bigger than Loma. Wider frame, more muscular, longer reach. No excuses for anyone here.


Rigo is definitely smaller.

He is wider I agree, but his (lack of) height limits his reach on headshots but he should have (slightly) more reach than Loma on bodyshots.
A fighter could definitely be bigger even when shorter, and even with less reach but Rigo-Loma is not one of those examples.(And Rigo has more reach either way)


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


Show me evidence otherwise? What I've said is factual, you can see when they are weighing in and facing off, you can read who has the longer reach.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt With going to extraordinary lengths to make sure Lomachenko gets full credit for beating the 37 year old who is jumping up two divisions.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Dealt With going to extraordinary lengths to make sure Lomachenko gets full credit for beating the 37 year old who is jumping up two divisions.


Go and masturbate over an imaginary Garcia opponent you ugly little dweeb.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Rigo is definitely smaller.
> 
> He is wider I agree, but his (lack of) height limits his reach on headshots but he should have (slightly) more reach than Loma on bodyshots.
> A fighter could definitely be bigger even when shorter, and even with less reach but Rigo-Loma is not one of those examples.(And Rigo has more reach either way)


If only Rigo was a Qawi/Mayweather/Toney type of fighter.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Go and masturbate over an imaginary Garcia opponent you ugly little dweeb.


Your agenda is clear as day, kiddo.

And be nice. Try to get in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Rigo is definitely smaller.
> 
> He is wider I agree, but his (lack of) height limits his reach on headshots but he should have (slightly) more reach than Loma on bodyshots.
> A fighter could definitely be bigger even when shorter, and even with less reach but Rigo-Loma is not one of those examples.(And Rigo has more reach either way)


You're talking as if Rigo is a foot shorter. It's two inches. That will have absolutely zero impact on his reach, Loma's chin is at the perfect height.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You're talking as if Rigo is a foot shorter. It's two inches. That will have absolutely zero impact on his reach, Loma's chin is at the perfect height.


i'd lay money that its more than two inches brother


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigo is bigger, younger and stronger. What a win this would be for Loma.

Am I right, @Dealt_with?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> You're talking as if Rigo is a foot shorter. It's two inches. That will have absolutely zero impact on his reach, Loma's chin is at the perfect height.


But, it won't matter. Right?



Dealt_with said:


> _Head to head it's a mismatch._
> 
> Rigo is done to anybody who has an eye for movement. He can't judge range, react, and he doesn't have the bounce in his legs that he used to. He has never looked like that until recently. He is small and 35 years old, had 400 amateur fights and he spent years smoking and drinking...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


>


Uh, my side hurts!!! :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Show me evidence otherwise? What I've said is factual, you can see when they are weighing in and facing off, you can read who has the longer reach.


When Rigondeuax weighs less than 130 tomorrow, that'll be all the evidence I need


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is shorter and bigger than Loma. Wider frame, more muscular, longer reach. No excuses for anyone here.


I for one salute Lomachenko for his clear courage in taking on a bigger man. He's following in the footsteps of guys like Alvarez and Golovkin when they dared to be great against Khan and Brook.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

dyna said:


> Rigo is definitely smaller.
> 
> He is wider I agree, but his (lack of) height limits his reach on headshots but he should have (slightly) more reach than Loma on bodyshots.
> A fighter could definitely be bigger even when shorter, and even with less reach but Rigo-Loma is not one of those examples.(And Rigo has more reach either way)


Plus Rigo is not going to add more weight whereas Loma's gonna add around 10 pounds.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> When Rigondeuax weighs less than 130 tomorrow, that'll be all the evidence I need


128 vs 140.. approximately


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is shorter and bigger than Loma. Wider frame, more muscular, longer reach. No excuses for anyone here.





Dealt_with said:


> Rigo is done, stick a fork in him


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1834460919961109


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1834460919961109


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I like this fight still, I dont give a fuck about the size difference. Its not noticeably a huge difference and I dont think itll play a huge role tomorrow. I think Rigos age/activity is a bigger factor but then being fresher at his age might be a blessing.

Everyone wanted this fight the last few years, weve got and people are whining.

Enjoy man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I like this fight still, I dont give a fuck about the size difference. Its not noticeably a huge difference and I dont think itll play a huge role tomorrow. I think Rigos age/activity is a bigger factor but then being fresher at his age might be a blessing.
> 
> Everyone wanted this fight the last few years, weve got and people are whining.
> 
> Enjoy man.


I never wanted this fight and will continue saying the same thing I've said all along.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Everyone wanted this fight the last few years, weve got and people are whining.


These people are something ain't they?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> These people are something ain't they?


Fight fans are some of the worst collective groups on earth.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I like this fight still, I dont give a fuck about the size difference. Its not noticeably a huge difference and I dont think itll play a huge role tomorrow. I think Rigos age/activity is a bigger factor but then being fresher at his age might be a blessing.
> 
> Everyone wanted this fight the last few years, weve got and people are whining.
> 
> Enjoy man.


Cheers, good post.

Perhaps we are being hopeful but I see this as a competitive, distance fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Fight fans are some of the worst collective groups on earth.


100% and the VAST majority are not real fans, but fanboys of a certain fighter because of race, nationality, country of origin or some really silly reason and don't follow the sport otherwise...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bballchump11 from 2015



bballchump11 said:


> yeah I don't want to see this fight without any weight stipulation. I think Lomachenko can rehydrate just 10 lbs and be perfectly healthy. I don't want this fight determined by Lomachenko being too large. I want to see who the more skilled guy is





bballchump11 said:


> The difference for me, this doesn't apply to everybody. This is just my view on things.
> 
> Rigondeaux is already maxed out at 122. He rehydrates to 124-126 on fightnight and walks around that weight. I'd rather he not fight anybody above 122 when you add on top of his light weight, he's also short as hell at 5'4. If he does fight somebody from 126, then some type of weight stipulation is ok with me as long as that fighter won't be severely harmed in the process. Asking Walter for a 10lb rehydration clause wouldn't work or asking Johnny Gonzales to fight at 124.


That's called consistency. And now this fight isn't even at 126, it's at 130 making it worse.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1834460919961109


@bballchump11

What is your prediction?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo is going to dice up Loma. Looks great at 128.4...the size diff ain’t shit. Can’t wait


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> What is your prediction?


Rigondeaux will probably look decent early on and making Lomachenko weary with his power and timing. I think he'll get clipped a few times, and probably get too defensive though and shell out getting out worked.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux will probably look decent early on and making Lomachenko weary with his power and timing. I think he'll get clipped a few times, and probably get too defensive though and shell out getting out worked.


Stoppage then?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux will probably look decent early on and making Lomachenko weary with his power and timing. I think he'll get clipped a few times, and probably get too defensive though and shell out getting out worked.


So a competitive fight?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw the weigh-in. Rigondeaux looks like a fucking tank at 128.4. 

Lomachenko made weight+rehydration clause. I don't think weight will determine the victor in this fight. 

I voted Lomachenko winning, but I sure as hell wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So a competitive fight?


about as competitive as Brook vs GGG was or Canelo vs Khan was until the size factor came into play


turbotime said:


> Stoppage then?


I want to say yes, but I don't feel comfortable picking Rigondeaux to get stopped.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rigo isn’t going to get flustered by Loma’s pivots and relatively soft punches. A lot of ppl are predicting a ko, but forget that Loma’s last few fights ended in retirements, not outright knockouts. He’s not knocking Rigo out. I think the fight will be relatively low on action. I’m not sure who to pick, but I think it’ll be close either way.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bballchump11 from 2015
> 
> That's called consistency. And now this fight isn't even at 126, it's at 130 making it worse.


Remember when I told you Rigo could lift some weights and build some muscle? That's what he's done and he weighed in at 128.4.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone have pictures of the weigh-in? I'd love to see a comparison between his physique against Chuckie Flores and now. His traps look a lot bigger.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Remember when I told you Rigo could lift some weights and build some muscle? That's what he's done and he weighed in at 128.4.


I'd still pick Leo Santa Cruz to beat him at 126


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd still pick Leo Santa Cruz to beat him at 126


I don't see it. Rigo is better than Framps and LSC barely overcame him. There would be a lot of bruised air when LSC swings at him and bruised face on LSC.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to be very interested in seeing how Loma connects with Rigo when Rigo goes down low and moves out.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

double


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'd still pick Leo Santa Cruz to beat him at 126


I'm not as confident as you, but I'd love to see it.


rjjfan said:


> I'm going to be very interested in seeing how Loma connects with Rigo when Rigo goes down low and moves out.


Loma about to get wrecked :yep


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

What have you losers got your money on? I’ve got Lomachenko on points and Rigo by KO.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What have you losers got your money on? I've got Lomachenko on points and Rigo by KO.


Rigo by KO ? I know it's probably because the odds are good, but man I can't see it... Well maybe in case of injury, I guess.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Rigo by KO ? I know it's probably because the odds are good, but man I can't see it... Well maybe in case of injury, I guess.


Smaller version Rigo has broken bigger guys jaws and hurt them. Lomachenko is going to be moving forward and giving Rigo openings. Rigo has muscled up and knows he isn't likely to win a decision. Lomachenko looks to have an iron jaw, but anybody can be hurt. Rigo is a special fighter.


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for the Lomanchenko/Rigondeaux fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2017/12/lomachenko-vs-rigondeaux-prefight.html


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2036184426520476


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

God I hope the judges are not going to turn this into a huge anti climax should it go to the scorecards. Always sucks with boxing that I feel I have to temper my excitement to prevent utter frustration because there's always a pretty big chance they'll mess up.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

@thehook13 another ESPN article he says he melted the gold and made gold teeth from them.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

REDC said:


> 128 vs 140.. approximately


ooh....i'd guess 128/129 vs 136


Brownies said:


> Rigo by KO ? I know it's probably because the odds are good, but man I can't see it... Well maybe in case of injury, I guess.


hes got power when punching, without punching up, to hurt lomo to the body....all ifs and buts though


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2036184426520476


That sucks. Shocking that a reputable company like Caribe didn't help him in a time of need.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Smaller version Rigo has broken bigger guys jaws and hurt them. Lomachenko is going to be moving forward and giving Rigo openings. Rigo has muscled up and knows he isn't likely to win a decision. Lomachenko looks to have an iron jaw, but anybody can be hurt. Rigo is a special fighter.


He's special, but "he's done, stick a fork in him."


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

doug.ie said:


> ooh....i'd guess 128/129 vs 136
> 
> hes got power when punching, without punching up, to hurt lomo to the body....all ifs and buts though


Official second weigh-in weights:
Rigo 130 (fully clothed)
Loma 137.4


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1834460919961109


Interesting because it looks like he's drilling to anticipate and immediately counter Lomachenko's side steps so that he's never caught at a side angle. Also like that he's going low and countering to the body using his lack of size to his advantage.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

The time has come! This is going to be one talent filled ring tonight, that is for sure. I am rooting for Guillermo Rigondeaux all the way. Sadly, I do not see him winning. He is truly daring to be great and I admire him for the risk he is taking. If he were to win this fight, as far as I am concerned he would never have to prove another thing in the squared circle. 

In my humble opinion, Lomachenko is just that good! I am a historian of this great sport and I have honestly never seen footwork better than Lomachenko's. I expect Rigo to win some rounds, but he needs to land a face breaking kind of power punch to be respected by Loma in this fight. It is not impossible, but I just can't help but to see this as a younger, bigger, stronger and more active guy in his prime beating an older, smaller legend who had a somewhat unfortunate professional career due to people ducking him, bad management and quite frankly, some rather bad decisions on his own part. Caribe Promotions being one of them.

No matter the weather, I am going for Rigo 110%. However, my logic tells me Lomachenko wins by KO in 6. When this is over, I am expecting to feel like I did on November 9th, 1996, when my childhood hero "Iron" Mike Tyson was stopped by Evander Holyfield. My 11 year old heart was broken. Tonight, I expect my 32 year old heart to feel the same way. Oh well. That is boxing. Poor me and WAR RIGONDEAUX!

:frochcry


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

The Sweet Science said:


> The time has come! This is going to be one talent filled ring tonight, that is for sure. I am rooting for Guillermo Rigondeaux all the way. Sadly, I do not see him winning. He is truly daring to be great and I admire him for the risk he is taking. If he were to win this fight, as far as I am concerned he would never have to prove another thing in the squared circle.
> 
> In my humble opinion, Lomachenko is just that good! I am a historian of this great sport and I have honestly never seen footwork better than Lomachenko's. I expect Rigo to win some rounds, but he needs to land a face breaking kind of power punch to be respected by Loma in this fight. It is not impossible, but I just can't help but to see this as a younger, bigger, stronger and more active guy in his prime beating an older, smaller legend who had a somewhat unfortunate professional career due to people ducking him, bad management and quite frankly, some rather bad decisions on his own part. Caribe Promotions being one of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

It was not even competitive. Rigo quit. Lomachenko is the much better fighter. It was skill more than size.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

LONG LIVE NOMASCHENKO!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> It seems like Loma had baught the hype about himself. HBO has talked him up so much. they did the same for Donaire and it gets to he point the fighter starts believing it lol.
> 
> Rigo is going to break lomas jaw to pieces


Bumpity bump


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I had a couple of impressions of the fight technically. 

I always did find it interesting that Rigondeaux almost always relied on his left hand & 1-2 and wasn't too keen on mixing in the right hook unless it was a perfectly timed counter. It cost him tonight since the already small windows were only made smaller by a lack of punch variety. He also seems to only have two kinds of jabs, range-finder jabs and counter jabs. His lack of a front-foot jab made it harder for him to set anything up since Loma wasn't threatened by that lead hand at all. If he really did lose his left hand no wonder his only recourse was to slip shots and spoil with holding. By contrast Lomachenko's punch variation was excellent.

Lomachenko's jab and lead hand feints & control served him as well as I thought it would, but it was only made even more effective by the fact that Rigondeaux relied way too much on ducking down to his right like a southpaw Mayweather. I'm not sure if aging legs are a factor but he has to know better than to be so static.

I did think that Rigondeaux in general did a good job of anticipating and removing himself from Lomachenko's side angles. He never just stood there surprised when Loma side-stepped, he just counter side-stepped or removed himself from range.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Just finished Youtubing the fight and here's proof.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Having said that Loma is a bad man.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lomachenko's jab and lead hand feints & control served him as well as I thought it would, but it was only made even more effective by the fact that Rigondeaux relied way too much on ducking down to his right like a southpaw Mayweather. I'm not sure if aging legs are a factor but he has to know better than to be so static.


I believe Brin-Jonathan Butler specifically said he noticed Rigondeaux's movement looked slower than when he had observed it earlier in his career when he was at the media workout.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I had a couple of impressions of the fight technically.
> 
> I always did find it interesting that Rigondeaux almost always relied on his left hand & 1-2 and wasn't too keen on mixing in the right hook unless it was a perfectly timed counter. It cost him tonight since the already small windows were only made smaller by a lack of punch variety. He also seems to only have two kinds of jabs, range-finder jabs and counter jabs. His lack of a front-foot jab made it harder for him to set anything up since Loma wasn't threatened by that lead hand at all. If he really did lose his left hand no wonder his only recourse was to slip shots and spoil with holding. By contrast Lomachenko's punch variation was excellent.
> 
> ...


My basic impression is that both guys had the tools and smarts to neutralize each other's best weapons and tactics. Rigo didn't get caught in Loma's sidestepping and such, Loma closed down any opportunities for Rigo to successfully counterpunch, knew not to fall for the traps Rigo normally sets for opponents, and knew the best way to counter Rigo's lean away and duck down low defense.

Between that last factor and Loma being willing to win without looking pretty and by incorporating roughhousing and such, it gave him a decisive advantage. For a little bit during the bout I thought that maybe Rigo was intentionally trying to piss Loma off with the holding and dirty tactics just to make Loma willing to open himself up more, but either that wasn't the case or Rigo felt that had failed too and decided to save himself any further embarrassment.

It's always sad and shocking to see an operator like Rigo get shut down so decisively, but man, I'd hate to be given the assignment of fighting or finding a way to beat Loma. Welcome to the era of Lomachenko as the best fighter in the world, apparently.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Went exactly the way I thought. Rigo has nothing left and after refusing the fight at a catchweight for all of these years, wilfully moved all the way up to 130 at age 37 in order to cash himself out.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Went exactly the way I thought. Rigo has nothing left and after refusing the fight at a catchweight for all of these years, wilfully moved all the way up to 130 at age 37 in order to cash himself out.


What are your thoughts on Loma as a fighter, Stevie?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939868105513332737


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> What are your thoughts on Loma as a fighter, Stevie?


He's fantastic. It's just that there's absolutely no one around to challenge him right now; there's obviously no Pacs, Moraleses, JMMs, and Barreras around and he's missed the golden age of competition for his size. I'd like to see him go up to 135 and take on Linares. He'd win, but at least he'd face a little adversity along the way.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939868105513332737


No shade at all...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> He's fantastic. It's just that there's absolutely no one around to challenge him right now; there's obviously no Pacs, Moraleses, JMMs, and Barreras around and he's missed the golden age of competition for his size. I'd like to see him go up to 135 and take on Linares. He'd win, but at least he'd face a little adversity along the way.


The majority of people here thinks he beats the likes of MAB and Morales easily at 130lbs.

Yes, honestly.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The majority of people here thinks he beats the likes of MAB and Morales easily at 130lbs.
> 
> Yes, honestly.


I agree with them. Am I right? Who knows. Stevie is right. Relatively speaking, he's fighting weak competition. He's an all time talent in a weak era for his division. It kinda blows my mind how a fighter like this comes along now, when the sport is at one of its weakest stages. At the end of the day, we won't know how he stacks up to the greats of the past. We can all kind of tell what we're seeing right now, though. This dude is great. Period.

Or maybe he's just an old soul showing this weak generation how it's done.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The majority of people here thinks he beats the likes of MAB and Morales easily at 130lbs.
> 
> Yes, honestly.


I haven't seen anyone articulate either of those opinions.

outside of, like, dealt with and the undefeated gaul


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

poorface said:


> I believe Brin-Jonathan Butler specifically said he noticed Rigondeaux's movement looked slower than when he had observed it earlier in his career when he was at the media workout.


It seems that way to me, also. Rigo looks SIGNIFICANTLY slower than in his prime. Part of that could be due to Loma's movement, negating Rigo's response time, but even so the basic speed of his punches was dismal.

I think a prime Rigo could have tagged Loma all night, at leat with his jab, and that would have been a very intertersting fight indeed.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The majority of people here thinks he beats the likes of MAB and Morales easily at 130lbs.
> 
> Yes, honestly.


Easily? I'm not sure what they are basing this on. He isn't a one-punch banger so neither would be overwhelmed by his power. He has short arms and would always be within their range, so they'd have lots of opportunity to work.

... And I think people tend to forget the type of 'work' that these two did...


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Rigo looked awful. Not just in terms of his performance but the way he handled himself. He started to play dirty, holding and just gave up. He literally GAVE UP! That's crazy! I'm not the type of guy to clown or diss guys for quitting but every fight is different. If you're getting your ass beat to pulp, sometimes you have to concede and accept it but Rigo straight up quit when he could have still fought back. He started to give up as the rounds went on. I gave Rigo a lot of credit for taking the fight but now I'm left with a bad taste because of how he handled himself in that fight. And to add to it, he started making excuses at the end.

Another thing I found comical is how nobody was complaining about the matchup. Rigo went up two weight classes to fight Loma and most people didnt say much about it. Yet when GGG and Brook and Canelo and Khan happened, it was a "total disgrace" LOL! I kept telling people that fights like this have happened throughout history. It's not uncommon. People will just choose to complain when it benefits them. If you decide to take a challenge, you go up and do it without excuses or else DONT TAKE IT! Period. Rigo took the challenge so he gets credit but he was also exposed and looked bad. This fight I learned more about Rigo as a person than who he is as a fighter. Dude fit the stereotype (unfortunately) of the "slick fighter". Coward with skills.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I haven't seen anyone articulate either of those opinions.
> 
> outside of, like, dealt with and the undefeated gaul





Sweet Pea said:


> I agree with them. Am I right? Who knows. Stevie is right. Relatively speaking, he's fighting weak competition. He's an all time talent in a weak era for his division. It kinda blows my mind how a fighter like this comes along now, when the sport is at one of its weakest stages. At the end of the day, we won't know how he stacks up to the greats of the past. We can all kind of tell what we're seeing right now, though. This dude is great. Period.
> 
> Or maybe he's just an old soul showing this weak generation how it's done.


You've gone full retard on Loma mate. I hope you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Rigo looked awful. Not just in terms of his performance but the way he handled himself. He started to play dirty, holding and just gave up. He literally GAVE UP! That's crazy! I'm not the type of guy to clown or diss guys for quitting but every fight is different. If you're getting your ass beat to pulp, sometimes you have to concede and accept it but Rigo straight up quit when he could have still fought back. He started to give up as the rounds went on. I gave Rigo a lot of credit for taking the fight but now I'm left with a bad taste because of how he handled himself in that fight. And to add to it, he started making excuses at the end.
> 
> Another thing I found comical is how nobody was complaining about the matchup. Rigo went up two weight classes to fight Loma and most people didnt say much about it. Yet when GGG and Brook and Canelo and Khan happened, it was a "total disgrace" LOL! I kept telling people that fights like this have happened throughout history. It's not uncommon. People will just choose to complain when it benefits them. If you decide to take a challenge, you go up and do it without excuses or else DONT TAKE IT! Period. Rigo took the challenge so he gets credit but he was also exposed and looked bad. This fight I learned more about Rigo as a person than who he is as a fighter. Dude fit the stereotype (unfortunately) of the "slick fighter". Coward with skills.


The double standard exists because people here like Loma and the most important thing on their agenda is that he be viewed as a modern great. If they were to acknowledge Rigondeux as an inactive 37 year old Bantamweight then they couldn't then use this victory as reasoning for hailing Loma as the best in the world. So that's why people have deluded themselves. We've even had some suggest Rigo was the bigger guy. Yes, I am not making this up. But at the end of the day, when you look past everyone's clear agenda, we won't know just how good Lomachenko is until he starts fighting killers his own size.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You've gone full retard on Loma mate. I hope you don't mind me saying.


:lol:Yeah, I know. I'm sticking to my guns here, though. Full on fanboy mode.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> :lol:Yeah, I know. I'm sticking to my guns here, though. Full on fanboy mode.


:lol: If Loma dominates Garcia then I'll be on the bandwagon with you mate.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> The double standard exists because people here like Loma and the most important thing on their agenda is that he be viewed as a modern great. If they were to acknowledge Rigondeux as an inactive 37 year old Bantamweight then they couldn't then use this victory as reasoning for hailing Loma as the best in the world. So that's why people have deluded themselves. We've even had some suggest Rigo was the bigger guy. Yes, I am not making this up. But at the end of the day, when you look past everyone's clear agenda, we won't know just how good Lomachenko is until he starts fighting killers his own size.


Good points but we can also say the same about Rigo. We don't really know how good he is or was either. I mean I think we can all agree he's had an amazing career (mostly amateur) and very gifted but he probably wasn't as good as people made him out to be. The fact here is that you don't know until you actually challenge yourself. He took on a fight were he was the clear underdog and couldn't prove himself even in defeat. Losing doesn't always make you look bad. If he would have lost but actually competed, we could have said he was greater or just as great considering the challenge. In this case, he looked terrible.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Good points but we can also say the same about Rigo. We don't really know how good he is or was either. I mean I think we can all agree he's had an amazing career (mostly amateur) and very gifted but he probably wasn't as good as people made him out to be. The fact here is that you don't know until you actually challenge yourself. He took on a fight were he was the clear underdog and couldn't prove himself even in defeat. Losing doesn't always make you look bad. If he would have lost but actually competed, we could have said he was greater or just as great considering the challenge. In this case, he looked terrible.


Oh, I totally agree with you.

Some here consider Rigondeux to be an all time great. Absolutely ludicrous. He fell way short.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> The majority of people here thinks he beats the likes of MAB and Morales easily at 130lbs.
> 
> Yes, honestly.


That's crazy. The biggest thing here is that he wont have the size advantage anymore and he's also facing guys who cant take a punch and deliver a punch. Completely different ballgame.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The double standard exists because people here like Loma and the most important thing on their agenda is that he be viewed as a modern great. If they were to acknowledge Rigondeux as an inactive 37 year old Bantamweight then they couldn't then use this victory as reasoning for hailing Loma as the best in the world. So that's why people have deluded themselves. We've even had* some* suggest Rigo was the bigger guy. Yes, I am not making this up. But at the end of the day, when you look past everyone's clear agenda, we won't know just how good Lomachenko is until he starts fighting killers his own size.


No, just one.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Rigondeaux said:


> Rigo is going to dice up Loma. Looks great at 128.4...the size diff ain't shit. Can't wait


:uwot


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> No, just one.


:lol: True enough.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

dyna said:


> No, just one.


Who said Rigo was the bigger guy? :lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bernard Black said:


> Who said Rigo was the bigger guy? :lol:


I'm sure you could guess bro.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can we get a welfare check on @Rigondeaux?


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernard Black said:


> Who said Rigo was the bigger guy? :lol:


He looked frail as fuck, and it always felt as though he was one clean Loma punch away from being put hard on his ass. I was literally holding my breath at points in anticipation of it happening. Sure enough, Rigo clinched as if his life depended on it from damn near start to finish. He was clearly put off by Loma's persistent activity, movement, angles, and worse: he absolutely would not - or could not - pull the trigger on his straight left for pretty much the entire fight.

Um... It may be might've been the best single punch in the sport in terms of precision and velocity (packed a fucking wallop too), but he's nothing without it. The age, size, strength are all a given, but here he came up against someone who not only met but far exceeded his own extraordinary level of footwork, and Rigo doesn't even have the pocket rocket deterrent at his disposal to defend himself? Fucks sake.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

V-2 said:


> He looked frail as fuck, and it always felt as though he was one clean Loma punch away from being put hard on his ass. I was literally holding my breath at points in anticipation of it happening. Sure enough, Rigo clinched as if his life depended on it from damn near start to finish. He was clearly put off by Loma's persistent activity, movement, angles, and worse: he absolutely would not - or could not - pull the trigger on his straight left for pretty much the entire fight.
> 
> Um... It may be might've been the best single punch in the sport in terms of precision and velocity (packed a fucking wallop too), but he's nothing without it. The age, size, strength are all a given, but here he came up against someone who not only met but far exceeded his own extraordinary level of footwork, and Rigo doesn't even have the pocket rocket deterrent at his disposal to defend himself? Fucks sake.


What we saw was a 37 year old who hasn't lost since he was 23 in 500 fights simply not knowing how to mentally deal with feeling he has no way to win. The injured left, which I do believe, and the point deduction added gas to the fire of self disbelief and we witnessed a truly embarrassing result. I will always love Rigo, but that's it for him. He is done.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernard Black said:


> What we saw was a 37 year old who hasn't lost since he was 23 in 500 fights simply not knowing how to mentally deal with feeling he has no way to win. The injured left, which I do believe, and the point deduction added gas to the fire of self disbelief and we witnessed a truly embarrassing result. I will always love Rigo, but that's it for him. He is done.


I'd feel better about it if he had at least been given the opportunity to fight the top talent in his division - sans the signature win and performance against a Top 5 P4P obviously - with the chance to establish a solid legacy as a dominant champion at 122. He seemingly didn't exist to any of them for years and that's shit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

V-2 said:


> Um... It may be might've been the best single punch in the sport in terms of precision and velocity (packed a fucking wallop too), but he's nothing without it. The age, size, strength are all a given, but here he came up against someone who not only met but far exceeded his own extraordinary level of footwork, and Rigo doesn't even have the pocket rocket deterrent at his disposal to defend himself? Fucks sake.


He tried it, Vasyl just saw it coming from a while away. This isn't shelled up scared to throw Agbeko Rigo was fighting last night. Rigo simply only has the tools when he is in there with punching bags.

Delahoya fractured his hand vs Carr and still knocked him out going backwards. Mayweather, Gatti, Basilio, Jones Jr etc. all went on to win with injuries.

Floyd would fuck his hands up virtually every other fight and still whoop ass :lol:


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

turbotime said:


> He tried it, Vasyl just saw it coming from a while away. This isn't shelled up scared to throw Agbeko Rigo was fighting last night. Rigo simply only has the tools when he is in there with punching bags.
> 
> Delahoya fractured his hand vs Carr and still knocked him out going backwards. Mayweather, Gatti, Basilio, Jones Jr etc. all went on to win with injuries.
> 
> Floyd would fuck his hands up virtually every other fight and still whoop ass :lol:


Different situation entirely - you are being a cock.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Different situation entirely - you are being a cock.


So they were lying about their injuries?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> So they were lying about their injuries?


You're completely discounting the fact Rigo was old as fuck, inactive as fuck, and being pulled up two divisions. And to sustain an injury to his left hand on top of that?

'Yeah well, other fighters sustained injuries and still won'.

Serious?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I actually think you boys should be more angry at yourselves than angry at Rigo for quitting. He was just selling the fight so he could make money for him and his family. Buying into the hype that it was some kind of competitive equation is on you. All on you.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> You're completely discounting the fact Rigo was old as fuck, inactive as fuck, and being pulled up two divisions. And to sustain an injury to his left hand on top of that?
> 
> 'Yeah well, other fighters sustained injuries and still won'.
> 
> Serious?


Turbo has slipped so much as a poster.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bernard Black said:


> Turbo has slipped so much as a poster.


T is a legend, but he's drank the kool aid on Loma.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You're completely discounting the fact Rigo was old as fuck, inactive as fuck, and being pulled up two divisions. And to sustain an injury to his left hand on top of that?
> 
> 'Yeah well, other fighters sustained injuries and still won'.
> 
> Serious?


Well if people didn't ride Rigo so damned hard I wouldn't have to bust out facts. He didn't have the tools to deal with shit in a time of adversity against a tough opponent. The greats did. Where was the footwork? Where was this incredible defense even. Pea high as a kite with a broken jaw and fractured right wrist didn't get KO'd or quit vs Trinidad.

I wonder if Rigo would've quit against one of his tomato can opponents. Or if Lomachenko is just too good?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Well if people didn't ride Rigo so damned hard I wouldn't have to bust out facts. He didn't have the tools to deal with shit in a time of adversity against a tough opponent. The greats did. Where was the footwork? Where was this incredible defense even. Pea high as a kite with a broken jaw and fractured right wrist didn't get KO'd or quit vs Trinidad.
> 
> I wonder if Rigo would've quit against one of his tomato can opponents. Or if Lomachenko is just too good?


I feel the same way about DLH vs Pacquiao. That was his moment to shine his ATG status and he flopped.






Manny was a midget in comparison and still took him out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I feel the same way about DLH vs Pacquiao. That was his moment to shine his ATG status and he flopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never watched it but he definitely flopped big time in that one :sad5


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> So they were lying about their injuries?


Anyone who's played sports on done any type of physical activity (gym, work, etc etc) will tell you that not all injuries are the same. Every person has a their own level of pain tolerance and the severity of the injury matters as well. If you're really FUCKED UP, there is no fucking way you will perform at a high level unless you're on drugs and maybe even that wont help. I've seen PRO athletes in various sports play with torn labrums, broken hands/fingers, torn meniscus etc etc. A good example of a fighter who was injured or was not the same after the injury was Sergio Martinez vs Cotto. That's a CLEAR example of a guy who was struggling to compete at the level that we were accustomed to. Some of the guys you mentioned were never that seriously injured. Those hand issues that Floyd had were a complete exaggeration. That dude was never out for a long period of time because of hand injuries, I never heard of him ever having surgeries or missing time throughout his career because of his hand. That was just Floyd being the pussy that he is. Manny Pacquiao for example also had a torn labrum when he fought Floyd and even had PROOF that he was injured. But when you saw him in the fight, did you actually see anything that made you think he was injured or that the injury was taking a toll? FUCK NO lol! Manny might have been injured but that injury was not severe enough for anyone to notice, based on the way he was fighting. Long story short, if you're whooping ass and looking great doing it, and claiming you were injured...It's pretty obvious that it wasn't that bad :lol:. So it's not about athletes lying but whether it's exaggerated or not.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Anyone who's played sports on done any type of physical activity (gym, work, etc etc) will tell you that not all injuries are the same. Every person has a their own level of pain tolerance and the severity of the injury matters as well. If you're really FUCKED UP, there is no fucking way you will perform at a high level unless you're on drugs and maybe even that wont help. I've seen PRO athletes in various sports play with torn labrums, broken hands/fingers, torn meniscus etc etc. A good example of a fighter who was injured or was not the same after the injury was Sergio Martinez vs Cotto. That's a CLEAR example of a guy who was struggling to compete at the level that we were accustomed to. Some of the guys you mentioned were never that seriously injured. Those hand issues that Floyd had were a complete exaggeration. That dude was never out for a long period of time because of hand injuries, I never heard of him ever having surgeries or missing time throughout his career because of his hand. That was just Floyd being the pussy that he is. Manny Pacquiao for example also had a torn labrum when he fought Floyd and even had PROOF that he was injured. But when you saw him in the fight, did you actually see anything that made you think he was injured or that the injury was taking a toll? FUCK NO lol! Manny might have been injured but that injury was not severe enough for anyone to notice, based on the way he was fighting. Long story short, if you're whooping ass and looking great doing it, and claiming you were injured...It's pretty obvious that it wasn't that bad :lol:. So it's not about athletes lying but whether it's exaggerated or not.


You can watch footage of it. Watch the end of Guerrero/Floyd on showtime and take a look at his hands. They look like basketballs.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> You can watch footage of it. Watch the end of Guerrero/Floyd on showtime and take a look at his hands. They look like basketballs.


I thought we were talking about injuries though? Swelling doesn't mean you're injured. And if he was injured then how come nothing was reported? Why didn't he miss time? Why wasn't he in the hospital? If that's what you call being injured then every athlete is injured because there is no such thing as a pro athlete who's always 100% physically. And FLoyds hands weren't like basketballs. That's just ridiculous man :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I thought we were talking about injuries though? Swelling doesn't mean you're injured. And if he was injured then how come nothing was reported? Why didn't he miss time? Why wasn't he in the hospital? If that's what you call being injured then every athlete is injured because there is no such thing as a pro athlete who's always 100% physically. And FLoyds hands weren't like basketballs. That's just ridiculous man :lol:


He was in the hospital. Did you see the fight, or at least research before posting?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> He was in the hospital. Did you see the fight, or at least research before posting?


Why would I search what I know is not true? Are you just trying to prove that he went to the hospital with swollen hands? Because that's not my point. The whole point of this is that he obviously wasn't injured to the point where he was disabled. So you agree that Pacquiao was injured and it hurt his performance as well? Because he also went to the hospital.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> He was in the hospital. Did you see the fight, or at least research before posting?


https://www.cbssports.com/general/news/floyd-mayweathers-hand-injury-wont-delay-sept-14-fight/

After dominating Robert Guerrero, Floyd Mayweather Jr. got his swollen and bruised right hand checked out at a hospital Saturday night.

*The report: just soreness*, meaning Mayweather will be able to fight again Sept. 14 as scheduled.

*"He went to the hospital [Saturday] night and everything is fine,*" Mayweather's publicist, Kelly Swanson, told ESPN.com. "He just experienced some soreness."

Mayweather (44-0, 26 KOs) said he injured his hand in the eighth round or else he would have knocked out Guerrero. Mayweather, who landed a ton of clean right hands, won 117-111 on all three cards.





2:45 Not even close to basketballs lol Dude is laughing and joking ha.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Rigo looked awful. Not just in terms of his performance but the way he handled himself. He started to play dirty, holding and just gave up. He literally GAVE UP! That's crazy! I'm not the type of guy to clown or diss guys for quitting but every fight is different. If you're getting your ass beat to pulp, sometimes you have to concede and accept it but Rigo straight up quit when he could have still fought back. He started to give up as the rounds went on. I gave Rigo a lot of credit for taking the fight but now I'm left with a bad taste because of how he handled himself in that fight. And to add to it, he started making excuses at the end.
> 
> Another thing I found comical is how nobody was complaining about the matchup. Rigo went up two weight classes to fight Loma and most people didnt say much about it. Yet when GGG and Brook and Canelo and Khan happened, it was a "total disgrace" LOL! I kept telling people that fights like this have happened throughout history. It's not uncommon. People will just choose to complain when it benefits them. If you decide to take a challenge, you go up and do it without excuses or else DONT TAKE IT! Period. Rigo took the challenge so he gets credit but he was also exposed and looked bad. This fight I learned more about Rigo as a person than who he is as a fighter. Dude fit the stereotype (unfortunately) of the "slick fighter". Coward with skills.


That's because Brook and Khan aren't all time great, undefeated two time gold medalists like Rigo, and GGG and Canelo are draining to fight in their lowest posssible weight division. Lomachenko is a 126 pound fighter. For some reason people thought Rigo couldn't move past the 122 pound division, even though he has broader shoulders, bigger arms and longer reach than Lomachenko. So the situations certainly aren't the same.
Rigo isn't a coward either, he was just unlucky enough to come up against the best boxer to ever exist.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> But at the end of the day, when you look past everyone's clear agenda, we won't know just how good Lomachenko is until he starts fighting killers his own size.


How many killers has Garcia fought his own size? Zero, and zero killers when he was draining. So why do you rate Garcia so highly ugly little boy?
Lomachenko wasn't even draining at 126. I mean we talk about how much bigger Garcia is than Lomachenko. You don't give any credit to Loma for beating Rigo because of the alleged size difference. And yet you hold Lomachenko to a standard that he has to beat Garcia to be a pound for pound talent?

You're a dumb little loser. Pathetic, weak and dishonest. Where's my apology for being so right about Lomachenko? Regardless of your biased feelings everyone else has Loma as number one or two pound for pound after ten fights. Where's my apology?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/general/news/floyd-mayweathers-hand-injury-wont-delay-sept-14-fight/
> 
> After dominating Robert Guerrero, Floyd Mayweather Jr. got his swollen and bruised right hand checked out at a hospital Saturday night.
> 
> ...


And he fought on. Rigo said he hurt his hand. Unless he can see an XRay through the glove, he quit because his hand was sore.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You're completely discounting the fact Rigo was old as fuck, inactive as fuck, and being pulled up two divisions. And to sustain an injury to his left hand on top of that?
> 
> 'Yeah well, other fighters sustained injuries and still won'.
> 
> Serious?


Lol at 'pulled up'. Rigo demanded the fight after seeing Marriaga against Loma, Rigo took 400k instead of the 500k that he turned down when Loma was at 126.
Rigo made this fight happen.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Rigo looked awful. Not just in terms of his performance but the way he handled himself. He started to play dirty, holding and just gave up. He literally GAVE UP! That's crazy! I'm not the type of guy to clown or diss guys for quitting but every fight is different. If you're getting your ass beat to pulp, sometimes you have to concede and accept it but Rigo straight up quit when he could have still fought back. He started to give up as the rounds went on. I gave Rigo a lot of credit for taking the fight but now I'm left with a bad taste because of how he handled himself in that fight. And to add to it, he started making excuses at the end.
> 
> Another thing I found comical is how nobody was complaining about the matchup. Rigo went up two weight classes to fight Loma and most people didnt say much about it. Yet when GGG and Brook and Canelo and Khan happened, it was a "total disgrace" LOL! I kept telling people that fights like this have happened throughout history. It's not uncommon. People will just choose to complain when it benefits them. If you decide to take a challenge, you go up and do it without excuses or else DONT TAKE IT! Period. Rigo took the challenge so he gets credit but he was also exposed and looked bad. This fight I learned more about Rigo as a person than who he is as a fighter. Dude fit the stereotype (unfortunately) of the "slick fighter". Coward with skills.


I did mention it earlier in the thread that the fight is comparable to Brook-GGG, not this unreal 5 star dream fight that everyone said it was- and you could even argue Brook had a few things in his favor that Rigo didn't, such as being younger than his opponent, being at least relatively active, his best win wasn't half a decade earlier, & being on home soil, Golovkin is not tough to hit like Loma, and Brook hadn't been on the canvas mutiple times in his career like Rigo.

I did a thread in the British forum- the writing was always on the wall for Rigo's quit job. He could have taken the fight 2 years ago but Roc Nation was overpaying him to fight chumps. Roc Nation look like they have gone tits up (with Cotto & Ward leaving), so he was cashing out here. Rigo couldn't stand the heat so got out of the kitchen at the earliest opportunity


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Won with 2 busted hands


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Won with 2 busted hands


"So I beat him with a fractured wrist

Y'all must have forgot"


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> That's because Brook and Khan aren't all time great, undefeated two time gold medalists like Rigo, and GGG and Canelo are draining to fight in their lowest posssible weight division. Lomachenko is a 126 pound fighter. For some reason people thought Rigo couldn't move past the 122 pound division, even though he has broader shoulders, bigger arms and longer reach than Lomachenko. So the situations certainly aren't the same.
> Rigo isn't a coward either, he was just unlucky enough to come up against the best boxer to ever exist.


I respect you're opinion but you're reaching man lol. Saying he's the best boxer ever is waaaaay too much. Rigo was CLEARLY undersized. I don't go just based on weight but the whole body. Reach is the only advantage he had over Loma but when you saw them in the ring, you could see that it wasn't going to play a part. Now that doesn't mean I'm taking away credit from Loma. He did what he was supposed to do and more. But even Loma himself said that it wasn't even his best win LOL. So how can you argue against the man himself? It doesn't matter that Brook and Khan aren't all-time greats. When you take a challenge this big, against a fighter who isn't just great in terms of skills but also has a size adv, it's going to be extremely hard to win. I wont call Rigo a coward but he clearly quit and was not able to do much in that fight.

And most fighters drain anyway. The average weight is probably around 10 lbs. Most fighters will probably re-hydrate up to 10 lbs AT LEAST.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> How many killers has Garcia fought his own size? Zero, and zero killers when he was draining. So why do you rate Garcia so highly ugly little boy?
> Lomachenko wasn't even draining at 126. I mean we talk about how much bigger Garcia is than Lomachenko. You don't give any credit to Loma for beating Rigo because of the alleged size difference. And yet you hold Lomachenko to a standard that he has to beat Garcia to be a pound for pound talent?
> 
> You're a dumb little loser. Pathetic, weak and dishonest. Where's my apology for being so right about Lomachenko? Regardless of your biased feelings everyone else has Loma as number one or two pound for pound after ten fights. Where's my apology?


Mikey Garcia is another overrated fighter. Dude has a decent resume at best and he's like 30 years old. He's also jumping to different weight classes to see what benefits him. He's gone from 135-147, choosing opponents to his liking. Why doesn't he fight Crawford at 140? He also passed on Linares. With that being said, that would be Lomachenkos best win to date. Because Mikey is a guy who has skills, but also has a solid punch. He's also naturally bigger than Loma. Not by a lot but maybe one weight class at most. That's a great fight and probably his biggest challenge up to now. Crawford at 140 would also be great challenge. The higher he goes the tougher it can get, depending on the fighter.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> And he fought on. Rigo said he hurt his hand. Unless he can see an XRay through the glove, he quit because his hand was sore.


No question Rigo quit. I'm almost 100% sure. Even if he gives us "proof", I think it's obvious he quit based on the way he fought. The EYE test told me this. Plus we didn't see him desperately call for a re-match or anything like that lol. The Floyd example was just a separate thing.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

UK fight fan said:


> I did mention it earlier in the thread that the fight is comparable to Brook-GGG, not this unreal 5 star dream fight that everyone said it was- and you could even argue Brook had a few things in his favor that Rigo didn't, such as being younger than his opponent, being at least relatively active, his best win wasn't half a decade earlier, & being on home soil, Golovkin is not tough to hit like Loma, and Brook hadn't been on the canvas mutiple times in his career like Rigo.
> 
> I did a thread in the British forum- the writing was always on the wall for Rigo's quit job. He could have taken the fight 2 years ago but Roc Nation was overpaying him to fight chumps. Roc Nation look like they have gone tits up (with Cotto & Ward leaving), so he was cashing out here. Rigo couldn't stand the heat so got out of the kitchen at the earliest opportunity


Good points. I think all those fights I mentioned were similar. Only reason people didn't complain as much about this fight is because of the mirage that Rigo was so skilled that he'd be able to overcome anything. And of course the fact that none are despised like Canelo or even GGG. But NOPE, it's not that easy. Not when you face a guy who's just as skilled and bigger. Pro boxing is not all about skills. We've seen plenty skilled fighters lose or plenty great amateur fighters collapse in the PRO's.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Mikey Garcia is another overrated fighter. Dude has a decent resume at best and he's like 30 years old. He's also jumping to different weight classes to see what benefits him. He's gone from 135-147, choosing opponents to his liking. Why doesn't he fight Crawford at 140? He also passed on Linares. With that being said, that would be Lomachenkos best win to date. Because Mikey is a guy who has skills, but also has a solid punch. He's also naturally bigger than Loma. Not by a lot but maybe one weight class at most. That's a great fight and probably his biggest challenge up to now. Crawford at 140 would also be great challenge. The higher he goes the tougher it can get, depending on the fighter.


I've been saying that Lomachenko is the best boxer ever before he even turned pro. It's not just the eye test but it was my awareness of how he trains and how he has been developed since a child. What Arum says isn't hyperbole, Lomachenko is as close to unbeatable as you can get, the most complete fighter ever. 
I think Garcia is overrated, and I don't think that would be Loma's best win. I'd say GRJ was his best win. I'd have Walters over Garcia as well, because he at least beat Donaire and Darchinyan. Garcia doesn't have a single win that stands out in his career, and he has the nerve to act like he's Floyd Mayweather. I think Linares would probably beat Garcia, but Garcia ducked that fight with his diva ways.
Garcia isn't the sort of fighter that can trouble Lomachenko, Loma would toy with him and any other pure boxer. It takes a crude rough fighter in the Salido, Maidana style to trouble a master boxer. Garcia would get destroyed against Crawford, I'd like to see that fight.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Good points. I think all those fights I mentioned were similar. Only reason people didn't complain as much about this fight is because of the mirage that Rigo was so skilled that he'd be able to overcome anything. And of course the fact that none are despised like Canelo or even GGG. But NOPE, it's not that easy. Not when you face a guy who's just as skilled and bigger. Pro boxing is not all about skills. We've seen plenty skilled fighters lose or plenty great amateur fighters collapse in the PRO's.


The myth behind Rigondeaux has always been stronger than the reality. From the myth he's badly avoided to the myth he's practically unbeatable.

I've felt for a long time he's sabotaged his own profile purposely. Had a cushy number with Roc Nation, when that went he cashed out in the biggest fight he could by quitting. Not a shock in the least to me.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

That win secures Loma as p4p #1. A very good win. Hats off to Rigo for having a shot.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

This is probably the first time Rigo has found himself in the ring with superior skills to him. He found a way out.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> That win secures Loma as p4p #1. A very good win. Hats off to Rigo for having a shot.


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol:


Why are you laughing? That's the unanimous opinion in the boxing world. Pound for pound number one in ten fights. As I said. Now where is my apology that you promised?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why are you laughing? That's the unanimous opinion in the boxing world. Pound for pound number one in ten fights. As I said. Now where is my apology that you promised?


I like Kurushi as a poster but I was laughing because it's pure denial. 'Hats off' to Rigo is not the unanimious opinion in the boxing world, I can assure you. He turned in a non-performance. I personally don't criticise him for it because he was way out of his element up at 130lbs but most people have thrown him under the bus. It's not a great win, Lomachenko agrees with me. Floyd's win over JMM is markedly superior.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I like Kurushi as a poster but I was laughing because it's pure denial. 'Hats off' to Rigo is not the unanimious opinion in the boxing world, I can assure you. He turned in a non-performance. I personally don't criticise him for it because he was way out of his element up at 130lbs but most people have thrown him under the bus. It's not a great win, Lomachenko agrees with me. Floyd's win over JMM is markedly superior.


Rigo did his best, it's just that Lomachenko is as good as I always said and knew he was. It's a better win than Floyd over JMM. It's funny how everyone keeps putting in a 'non-performance' against Lomachenko. That would indicate something to an honest person.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo did his best, it's just that Lomachenko is as good as I always said and knew he was. It's a better win than Floyd over JMM. It's funny how everyone keeps putting in a 'non-performance' against Lomachenko. That would indicate something to an honest person.


I'm agreeing with Loma on this issue, you're disagreeing with him. We'll leave it there.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm agreeing with Loma on this issue, you're disagreeing with him. We'll leave it there.


Rigo said size made no difference. I'll agree with him and believe my eyes that saw Loma outskill Rigo, not outsize him. We'll leave it there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crawford's win over Gamboa is better than this one imo and I think that win is overrated.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-impressed-with-what-he-done-this-year--123343

Seriously admire this guys honesty


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Crawford's win over Gamboa is better than this one imo and I think that win is overrated.


Agreed. He had beat Darleys Perez the year before at lightweight. Still not a great win by any means, but better than Rigondeaux at 130.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Agreed. He had beat Darleys Perez the year before at lightweight. Still not a great win by any means, but better than Rigondeaux at 130.


Yeah I had the same thought, and it was a younger Gamboa at that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-impressed-with-what-he-done-this-year--123343
> 
> Seriously admire this guys honesty


I like him. But sometimes it's so hard on here.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> This is probably the first time Rigo has found himself in the ring with superior skills to him. He found a way out.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> I've been saying that Lomachenko is the best boxer ever before he even turned pro. It's not just the eye test but it was my awareness of how he trains and how he has been developed since a child. What Arum says isn't hyperbole, Lomachenko is as close to unbeatable as you can get, the most complete fighter ever.
> I think Garcia is overrated, and I don't think that would be Loma's best win. I'd say GRJ was his best win. I'd have Walters over Garcia as well, because he at least beat Donaire and Darchinyan. Garcia doesn't have a single win that stands out in his career, and he has the nerve to act like he's Floyd Mayweather. I think Linares would probably beat Garcia, but Garcia ducked that fight with his diva ways.
> Garcia isn't the sort of fighter that can trouble Lomachenko, Loma would toy with him and any other pure boxer. It takes a crude rough fighter in the Salido, Maidana style to trouble a master boxer. Garcia would get destroyed against Crawford, I'd like to see that fight.


Nah no way bro. First of all GRJ is a good fighter but up to that point and even now, he had not proved enough in the PRO's for me to just assume he's the best guy he's faced. Shit he doesn't even have a better resume than Mikey himself and MIkey has a decent resume at best. GRJ was also a smaller guy. Size matters and Loma was too much for him as far as skill and physicality. Walters was in a similar boat where he didn't have much on his resume for us to really know how good he was. yes he beat Donaire but that Donaire was nothing close to the prime Donaire that Rigo beat. Nonetheless, both wins were very solid for Loma. Mikey is another animal though. For starters, he's not smaller than Walters or GRJ. He's actually bigger than Loma and also has a punch. The overall size will make it tougher than those fights you mentioned. I'm not saying Mikey will beat Loma, I'm saying he's better than both Walters and GRJ and it's easy to tell. He has a better boxing pedigree as well. Any matchup between Loma/Mikey/Crawford are the only ones that matter to enhance their legacy.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> I like Kurushi as a poster but I was laughing because it's pure denial. 'Hats off' to Rigo is not the unanimious opinion in the boxing world, I can assure you. He turned in a non-performance. I personally don't criticise him for it because he was way out of his element up at 130lbs but most people have thrown him under the bus. It's not a great win, Lomachenko agrees with me. Floyd's win over JMM is markedly superior.


Nah, both wins are about the same. Remember that Floyd didn't even make the weight vs Marquez. The only real difference between those two fights is that Floyd vs Marquez was a bigger draw as far as media and commercial success. Maybe that's why you think it's a better win but as far as the matchup, there's not much of a difference. They were both mismatches.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Nah, both wins are about the same. Remember that Floyd didn't even make the weight vs Marquez. The only real difference between those two fights is that Floyd vs Marquez was a bigger draw as far as media and commercial success. Maybe that's why you think it's a better win but as far as the matchup, there's not much of a difference. They were both mismatches.


Yeah, I think it's a better win because it was a commercial success. :shifty


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Nah no way bro. First of all GRJ is a good fighter but up to that point and even now, he had not proved enough in the PRO's for me to just assume he's the best guy he's faced. Shit he doesn't even have a better resume than Mikey himself and MIkey has a decent resume at best. GRJ was also a smaller guy. Size matters and Loma was too much for him as far as skill and physicality. Walters was in a similar boat where he didn't have much on his resume for us to really know how good he was. yes he beat Donaire but that Donaire was nothing close to the prime Donaire that Rigo beat. Nonetheless, both wins were very solid for Loma. Mikey is another animal though. For starters, he's not smaller than Walters or GRJ. He's actually bigger than Loma and also has a punch. The overall size will make it tougher than those fights you mentioned. I'm not saying Mikey will beat Loma, I'm saying he's better than both Walters and GRJ and it's easy to tell. He has a better boxing pedigree as well. Any matchup between Loma/Mikey/Crawford are the only ones that matter to enhance their legacy.


What makes you think Loma was bigger than GRJ? GRJ was draining hard to make 126, Loma did it with ease. Fight night weights for both were 138. GRJ is a stockier guy than Loma.
I agree that GRJ hasn't proven himself, but in terms of ability and potential he is above Mikey IMO. I think he's a lot tougher than Mikey.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What makes you think Loma was bigger than GRJ? GRJ was draining hard to make 126, Loma did it with ease. Fight night weights for both were 138. GRJ is a stockier guy than Loma.
> I agree that GRJ hasn't proven himself, but in terms of ability and potential he is above Mikey IMO. I think he's a lot tougher than Mikey.


Poor Loma, having to fight bigger fighters like GRJ and Rigondeaux all the time.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Poor Loma, having to fight bigger fighters like GRJ and Rigondeaux all the time.


Poor Mike Tyson, having to fight bigger fighters all the time.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Rigo said size made no difference. I'll agree with him and believe my eyes that saw Loma outskill Rigo, not outsize him. We'll leave it there.


^ This.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Loma did his thing. Props to him for outclassing Rigo in aspects which size wasn’t really a factor. 

But it’s far from his best professional win. Going forward he’ll have much better ones, too. Rigo coming up two weight divisions and putting in a half-asked performance, takes away the shine. I’m sure even Loma himself agrees. 

Would love to see him in the following fights in order..... Tank, Linares and Mikey. Tank will duck him, though. Linares will be slightly tricky. But Mikey will prove the trickiest of all.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

It's a shame that Loma outclassed Rigo as conclusively as he did, if it was close he would be getting far more credit.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> It's a shame that Loma outclassed Rigo as conclusively as he did, if it was close he would be getting far more credit.


He's getting plenty of credit from most folks mate. But don't worry, Loma doesn't think it was a big deal either.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> It's a shame that Loma outclassed Rigo as conclusively as he did, if it was close he would be getting far more credit.


It would have been a big L for Loma if it had been close


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> It's a shame that Loma outclassed Rigo as conclusively as he did, if it was close he would be getting far more credit.


Dude, he's 37.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:bart I still believe this



bballchump11 said:


> Man I don't want to see this shit. Rigondeaux should look for fighters below is weight class since he's already a midget at 122


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

V-2 said:


> I personally can't see his chin holding up in this domain, he's undersized in his own weight class. *However, people are mistaken and probably not aware of how cold he is as a human being out of the ring nor how utterly enormous his pride and ego are if they think he's merely going in there to cash out.*


:hat


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :bart I still believe this


Impossible mate. EVERYONE thought it was 50/50 or that Rigo was gonna dominate before the fight and now we are rewriting history by saying it was an epic mismatch.

You must have edited your post or summat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Impossible mate. EVERYONE thought it was 50/50 or that Rigo was gonna dominate before the fight and now we are rewriting history by saying it was an epic mismatch.
> 
> You must have edited your post or summat


Lol I'll post you 5 more posts just like this


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Dude, he's 37.


Dude, people are acting like he beat a bum. Nobody expected Loma to outskill Rigo, yet he did. I want it to be recognised for the decent win it is. Not an ATG win and it doesn't put him above Crawford in the p4p ranking but it's still very very good. People seem to be polar opposites of the scale with this bout.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He's getting plenty of credit from most folks mate. But don't worry, Loma doesn't think it was a big deal either.


It's not a special win or an ATG win. It's still a very very good win, especially considering he outskilled Rigo. People are acting like the guy is a bum now.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> It would have been a big L for Loma if it had been close


The way a lot of people were talking about the bout beforehand I don't think so. People were expecting Loma to win but to also struggle along the way due to Rigo's skill level. Loma was on another planet skill wise, I guess in hindsight Loma couldn't win with this fight no matter the result. It's being ignored that Loma's size didn't influence the result. I realise Rigo at 37 moving up in weight wasn't ideal, it's why it's only a very good win and not an ATG win.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

steviebruno said:


> :hat


 As I said the night of, one of _the_ most disappointing things I've ever seen in a boxing match although there was a reason in the back of my mind I decided not to talk about this fight for more than a week after it was announced beyond the bantz with Lester and took part in pretty much none of the buildup discussion thereafter. It was still worse than that. Good call.

Follow-up was in here a bit:

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/so-what-is-next-for-rigondeaux.101449/


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol I'll post you 5 more posts just like this


(tongue in cheek Brit humour there mate if it didnt come across, I said the same as you)


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Dude, people are acting like he beat a bum. Nobody expected Loma to outskill Rigo, yet he did. I want it to be recognised for the decent win it is. Not an ATG win and it doesn't put him above Crawford in the p4p ranking but it's still very very good. People seem to be polar opposites of the scale with this bout.


At what point would it be safe to assume that a bantemweight's skills might start to diminish? Guillermo Rigondeaux came into the fight with a world of experience and tricks in the bag... but what good is that experience if you are too slow to get off and your body can't perform what your brain has computed?

Much of Rigo's "skill" has been his ability to be faster than his opponent, be more mobile than his opponent, and occasionally hurt and intimidate his opponent with laser left hands. People act like skills and physical attributes are completely separate categories and that's just not the case. This is true for every fighter who has ever fought,and will be true for Loma one day, when_ he _starts to slow down.

Moving up to 130 at age 37 to face someone like Lomachenko in his prime is a lot to ask; too much, IMO. Why is it unfair to acknowledge this?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> As I said the night of, one of _the_ most disappointing things I've ever seen in a boxing match although there was a reason in the back of my mind I decided not to talk about this fight for more than a week after it was announced beyond the bantz with Lester and took part in pretty much none of the buildup discussion thereafter. It was still worse than that. Good call.
> 
> Follow-up was in here a bit:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/so-what-is-next-for-rigondeaux.101449/


But can you tell me.

What the retirement worse than a hypothetical Nunn-Kalambay?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> At what point would it be safe to assume that a bantemweight's skills might start to diminish? Guillermo Rigondeaux came into the fight with a world of experience and tricks in the bag... but what good is that experience if you are too slow to get off and your body can't perform what your brain has computed?
> 
> Much of Rigo's "skill" has been his ability to be faster than his opponent, be more mobile than his opponent, and occasionally hurt and intimidate his opponent with laser left hands. People act like skills and physical attributes are completely separate categories and that's just not the case. This is true for every fighter who has ever fought,and will be true for Loma one day, when_ he _starts to slow down.
> 
> Moving up to 130 at age 37 to face someone like Lomachenko in his prime is a lot to ask; too much, IMO. Why is it unfair to acknowledge this?


Absolutely nailed it.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> What makes you think Loma was bigger than GRJ? GRJ was draining hard to make 126, Loma did it with ease. Fight night weights for both were 138. GRJ is a stockier guy than Loma.
> I agree that GRJ hasn't proven himself, but in terms of ability and potential he is above Mikey IMO. I think he's a lot tougher than Mikey.


What makes me think Loma is bigger? Well for starters it's the fact that Loma is now fighting at 130 and is willing to go up as high as 135 at least. 2nd, the eye test told me when I saw both in the ring that GRJ is a boderline midgit. It's pretty clear that GRL is smaller and he's not stockier either. And everybody cuts/drains to make weight. Everyone does it. GRJ is lighter, shorter, has T-Rex arms as well. Not sure why you're underrating Lomas size. Loma clearly grew from the time he started as a pro. He put on some size. Mikey Gacia is another story. He's not just bigger but also brings more to the table than GRJ.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Yeah, I think it's a better win because it was a commercial success. :shifty


Well call it what you want but it's clear to everyone that both were mismatches. Before they fought and even in hindsight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> What makes me think Loma is bigger? Well for starters it's the fact that Loma is now fighting at 130 and is willing to go up as high as 135 at least. 2nd, the eye test told me when I saw both in the ring that GRJ is a boderline midgit. It's pretty clear that GRL is smaller and he's not stockier either. And everybody cuts/drains to make weight. Everyone does it. GRJ is lighter, shorter, has T-Rex arms as well. Not sure why you're underrating Lomas size. Loma clearly grew from the time he started as a pro. He put on some size. Mikey Gacia is another story. He's not just bigger but also brings more to the table than GRJ.


Lomachenko is small at 130. Have a look again, GRJ is clearly a stockier guy and the fact he struggles to make 126 while Loma doesn't should tell you something. GRJ could fight at 130, 135 if he wanted to.
I highly doubt that Loma grew at age 25, when he already competed at 132 in the amateurs in 2012. The guys he fought then are all campaigning around the 140 division in the pros now so I don't think Garcia's alleged size will make any difference to anything.


----------

